# CV-16 Liaoning - Type 001 Aircraft Carrier News & Discussions



## Deino

I think it is really strange - and maybe also my own fault - that we have several PLN-news threads, two dedicated 001A & 002 carrier topics but none for the Liaoning.

If I find time, I will clean and sort out the others a bit ... but I would recommend from now on all related to the CV-16 to post here.

So let's start with this beautiful image:

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## WarFariX

Deino said:


> I think it is really strange - and maybe also my own fault - that we have several PLN-news threads, two dedicated 001A & 002 carrier topics but none for the Liaoning.
> 
> If I find time, I will clean and sort out the others a bit ... but I would recommend from now on all related to the CV-16 to post here.
> 
> So let's start with this beautiful image:
> 
> View attachment 364127


deino could i contact you on fb for some help on my page


----------



## Deino

Yes for sure !


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/814445832439099392


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/814446215060279296

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## IblinI

grey boy 2 said:


>


Awesome!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

The photo JMSDF refuse to released that will boast the pride of Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Chanakyaa

Deino said:


> I think it is really strange - and maybe also my own fault - that we have several PLN-news threads, two dedicated 001A & 002 carrier topics but none for the Liaoning.
> 
> If I find time, I will clean and sort out the others a bit ... but I would recommend from now on all related to the CV-16 to post here.
> 
> So let's start with this beautiful image:
> 
> View attachment 364127



Superb Pic indeed !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

*Chinese Aircraft Carrier Liaoning CV-16 and its five companions sailing on the West Pacific Ocean (CCTV 7 - 2016-12-23)
*
_And this is the very first time China's aircraft carrier Liaoning breaks through First Island Chain!_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

PLAN CV-16, Chinese 1st A.C Battle Group

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Deino

I want !!!!!

http://alert5.com/2016/12/30/china-invites-everyone-to-take-a-look-at-its-aircraft-carrier/



> *China invites everyone to take a look at its aircraft carrier*
> Chinese Ministry of Defense spokesman Yang Yujun said during a monthly news briefing on Dec. 29 that anyone can come take a look at its aircraft carrier Liaoning, as long as relevant laws and rules are not broken and there is no obstruction to the navigation of the ship.
> 
> Yang was responding to a question from a reporter regarding the recent monitoring of the carrier by Japan Maritime Self Defense Force ships and aircraft while it skirt Japan.


----------



## JSCh

*In Pics: Aircraft carrier Liaoning holds training in Yellow Sea*
Source: China Military*, *2016-12-30 17:30:48

he aircraft carrier Liaoning steams through China's Yellow Sea during a formation training exercise on Dec. 23. The carrier is 306.4 meters long and 74.4 meters wide. It has a displacement of more than 50,000 tons and a maximum speed of 28 knots per hour. (81.cn/Mo Xiaoliang)


----------



## Beast



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## lcloo

乘风破浪闯南海 Breaking waves， sail with the wind. Happy New Year 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## grey boy 2

lcloo said:


> View attachment 364797
> View attachment 364798
> View attachment 364799


Awesome pictures, thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

CCTV best leak of 2016: Finally, the last missing piece of our carrier group show up, "Nuclear Submarine"? 昨晚中文国际新闻眼节目里面出现了木边鱼在辽宁舰旁的露头照

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## beijingwalker

*China's Aircraft Carrier Formation Conducts First Blue Sea Training in Western Pacific*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

*Why again a new thread !!!!*

*Guys ... PLAESE, we already have a dedicated CV-16 thread !*

*Anyway ... happy 2017.*

Deino


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

Island Chain. Source: CCTV
China's People's Liberation Army Navy (PLAN) has for the first time deployed its _Liaoning_ carrier group beyond the First Island Chain.

The carrier group is thought to have commenced its transit into the West Pacific on 23 December and passed through the Miyako Strait south of the Japanese island of Okinawa on 25 December.

The progress of _Liaoning_ and her supporting escorts was monitored by a frigate and Lockheed Martin P-3C Orion maritime patrol aircraft of the Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force (JMSDF) as well as by Taiwanese assets.

The PLAN ships sailed to the east of Taiwan and subsequently passed through the Bashi Channel to the north of the Philippines before heading west to port facilities on China's Hainan Island.

Photographs posted on Chinese online forums show that the carrier was berthed alongside at the naval base south of Sanya by 28th December.

During the transit _Liaoning_ was accompanied by a Luyang III-class (Type 052D) destroyer ( _Changsha_ ), two Luyang II-class (Type 052C) destroyers ( _Zhengzhou_ and _Haikou_ ) and two Jiangkai II-class (Type 054A) frigates ( _Yantai_ and _Linyi_ ).

Before crossing the First Island Chain a Jiangdao-class (Type 056) corvette and a Type 903A replenishment ship were also in company but these appear not to have passed through the Miyako Strait.

Photographs taken of aircraft on the flight deck of _Liaoning_ prior to the transit showed that at least 13 Shenyang Aircraft Corporation J-15 fighters were embarked, as well as at least one Z-18 helicopter, though it is not clear whether this was an airborne early warning or an anti-submarine warfare variant.

The JMSDF reported that a Z-9C helicopter was monitored flying in the vicinity of Miyako Island but no other flying operations were reported. Photographs taken by a JMSDF P-3C showed no aircraft on the deck of _Liaoning_ during the transit, although they were evident after arrival in Sanya.


http://www.janes.com/article/66622/...oup-ventures-into-west-pacific-for-first-time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

*@Doordie*

*This is now the fifth new thread on the same cruise within four day !! *

*Is it really that difficult to take a look if we already have a thread for Your post ???*

Deino


----------



## kuge

Deino said:


> *@Doordie*
> 
> *This is now the fifth new thread on the same cruise within four day !! *
> 
> *Is it really that difficult to take a look if we already have a thread for Your post ???*
> 
> Deino


LOL...human being


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

Deino said:


> *@Doordie*
> 
> *This is now the fifth new thread on the same cruise within four day !! *
> 
> *Is it really that difficult to take a look if we already have a thread for Your post ???*
> 
> Deino






Sorry


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

grey boy 2 said:


>




Interesting, since it is only a J-15-mock up !
So some sort of early training Your carrier deck personnel at Huangdicun (??) but surely not at the Liaoning !

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

In South China Sea

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## grey boy 2

More updates of CV-16 at SCS

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## ahojunk

Chinese aircraft carrier formation conducts 2017's 1st drill in #SouthChinaSea, as J-15 fighters complete its maiden drills in the region


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/816137016110813184

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ahojunk

*China aircraft carrier conducts drill in South China Sea*


 New China TV

Published on Jan 3, 2017
A Chinese naval formation consisting of aircraft carrier Liaoning has conducted take-off and landing drills in the South China Sea. The formation involves J-15 fighter jets and several ship-borne helicopters.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Deino

Upps ... There seem be now even four Z-18J AEW-helicopters on-board the CV-16 Liaoning.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/816684881958805504

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## grey boy 2

From the "Aircraft-Carrier Dream" in 2008 to the reality in 2017 (弹指一挥间)

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## samsara

*Chinese aircraft carrier Liaoning conducts drill in South China Sea on New Year's Day 2017*

Published on Jan 3, 2017 by CGTN (China Global Television Network), the newly rebrand of CCTV's international networks.

_Chinese naval formation consisting of the aircraft carrier Liaoning, several destroyers, and J-15 carrier-borne fighter jets conducted drills in the South China Sea on Sunday, the New Year’s Day 2017-01-01. Previously, the Chinese aircraft carrier had conducted several training exercises in the East China Sea and the West Pacific.
_





*China's ways to say Happy New Year 2017... good bye 2016 in the South China Sea theater

~~~~~~~~~

Crew Members of China's Aircraft Carrier Pledge to Continue to Enhance Capacity

Uploaded by CCTV+ (2017-01-02)

This one carries several on-board interviews (EngSub)





*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

Z-18F Anti-Submarine Warfare (ASW) Helicopter on board of CV-16 and other helicopter identified (辽宁号航母舰载直升机大合影：首曝直18F上舰)





Chinese Z-18F Anti-Submarine Warfare (ASW) Helicopter is equipped with arge surface search radar under its nose for 360 degree coverage. It also carries FLIR/TV turret was relocated to the starboard side.
Z-18F Anti-Submarine Warfare (ASW) Helicopter will also carry sonobuoys and 324mm torpedos. Z-18 transport helicopter is military version of AC313 design which featured new redesigned lower fuselage and improved engines.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## grey boy 2

Night mission rumors that NO night operation ability of J-15 on CV-16 should came to an end

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## grey boy 2

AESA Radar installation on CV-16 (航母装盾照) credits to 丝带飞扬

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

grey boy 2 said:


> Night mission rumors that NO night operation ability of J-15 on CV-16 should came to an end



Never underestimate your enemy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule

CAPRICORN-88 said:


> Never underestimate your enemy.


? who's enemy?



grey boy 2 said:


> From the "Aircraft-Carrier Dream" in 2008 to the reality in 2017 (弹指一挥间)


What J-10 on a deck of AC and which jet on the elevator? is this pic is CG or something sir


----------



## grey boy 2

pakistanipower said:


> ? who's enemy?
> 
> 
> What J-10 on a deck of AC and which jet on the elevator? is this pic is CG or something sir



Yes bro, thats a CG with J-10 on board of the imagining aircraft carrier back in 2008, because we don't have a J-15 at that time, J-10 was all we have in 2008
My post was just a comparison that a Chinese aircraft carrier dream on paper only to now of having 2 aircraft carrier till 2016, we have come a long way

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

Passing through the Taiwan Strait

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

Navy J-15 anti-ship

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

cnleio said:


> Navy J-15 anti-ship
> 
> View attachment 367700




But that image of a missile launch is a PL-12 AAM !






PS: This is the YJ-83K launch


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/819182622957932544
+ the PL-12 launch:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/819179323080908800

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mustang06

Has the ship taken part in excercise with any other nation?


----------



## nang2

Mustang06 said:


> Has the ship taken part in excercise with any other nation?


Which any other nation would you prefer to be?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mustang06

nang2 said:


> Which any other nation would you prefer to be?


I would love of the Chinese fleet comes over to India. There is always something to learn from each other.


----------



## nang2

Mustang06 said:


> I would love of the Chinese fleet comes over to India. There is always something to learn from each other.


I doubt it. Last time when Chinese boat was very very close to India, e.g. Sri Lanka, India didn't take it so well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mustang06

nang2 said:


> I doubt it. Last time when Chinese boat was very very close to India, e.g. Sri Lanka, India didn't take it so well.


There will always be some apprehension over visit of ships of a potential adversary. The response from Chinese govt and media would not be any different from Indian govt or media's if say an American/Japanese or say Indian navy ship visits nation in SCS.


----------



## nang2

Mustang06 said:


> There will always be some apprehension over visit of ships of a potential adversary. The response from Chinese govt and media would not be any different from Indian govt or media's if say an American/Japanese or say Indian navy ship visits nation in SCS.


It depends. When Chinese boat visited Sri Lanka, China never openly declared the visit as a show-down to India. It was just a routine supply. A friendly visit to a friendly country. No hostile intention to other countries. 

When other navies go through SCS without hostile intent, nobody gives a fuss. In fact, US navy go through SCS all the time even before the tension buildup. It is the hostile intent that irritates Chinese. But for Indians, even without open hostility, they will still be irritated. That is the major difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2

Evening delight

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

Night shift (近日媒体公开辽宁舰夜间甲板操作训练的画面，包括歼15舰载机的调运、弹药保障部门的训练等等，这些都是为辽宁舰完成夜间起降形成全部战力而准备。)

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

*China's aircraft carrier returns to port after drill*
2017-01-13 20:56 | Xinhua | _Editor: Wang Fan_

China's aircraft carrier formation returned to Qingdao port Friday after finishing a drill, the Chinese navy said Friday.

Comprised of aircraft carrier Liaoning, a number of destroyers, some J-15 carrier-based fighter jets and helicopters, the fleet sailed through the Bohai Sea, the Yellow Sea, the East China Sea and the South China sea.

The formation passed through the Miyakato, Bashi and Taiwan straits, according to the People's Liberation Army Navy (PLAN).

J-15 fighter jets carried out exercises including taking off and landing in different hydrological and meteorological conditions, air-combat tactics, air refueling, and others.

The drill verified the combat capability of the aircraft carrier formation and construction and command of the high sea combat system, the PLAN said.

Chen Yueqi, commander of the formation, said the drill simulated real combat as much as possible, and achieved expected results.

Future drills of Liaoning will be determined by actual situations, the PLAN said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Yepp ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/819909543584940034

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Welcome CV16 Battle Group back to QingDao home

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

Thanks for the high-rez. images

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

HEHE...  these Chinese on CV16 studying American again

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> HEHE...  these Chinese on CV16 studying American again
> 
> View attachment 368035
> View attachment 368036
> View attachment 368037
> View attachment 368038
> View attachment 368039
> View attachment 368040
> View attachment 368041
> View attachment 368042



We rather study and copy American method than stubbornly refuse to learn and emulate from others like Russian who lose a Su-33 and a Mig-29K in just a short and single deployment in Syria due to their originality of insisting in doing their Russian way.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Beast said:


> We rather study and copy American method than stubbornly refuse to learn and emulate from others like Russian who lose a Su-33 and a Mig-29K in just a short and single deployment in Syria due to their originality of insisting in doing their Russian way.


Whatever American way or Russian way,* jobs on the deck of A.C is the most dangerous in this world ... casualties unavoidable !* Of course the American has more experience also more casualties in human history.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Large photos of PLAN CV16 Battle Group

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

This baby marked on the photo ... looks like China YJ supersonic anti-ship missile for J-15

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

cnleio said:


> This baby marked on the photo ... looks like China YJ supersonic anti-ship missile for J-15




Indeed, but then not the YJ-12 You showed, but more likely the smaller YJ-91.





The YJ-12 is simply too large and heavy to be carried by a Flanker. Just look how much it extends in front of the already huge pylon under a H-6G. That type of missile is more than 7m long ... no chance for a Flanker esp. not off a carrier.

This is a rough estimated comparison I made some time ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

Deino said:


> Indeed, but then not the YJ-12 You showed, but more likely the smaller YJ-91.
> View attachment 368093
> 
> The YJ-12 is simply too large and heavy to be carried by a Flanker. Just look how much it extends in front of the already huge pylon under a H-6G. That type of missile is more than 7m long ... no chance for a Flanker esp. not off a carrier.
> 
> This is a rough estimated comparison I made some time ago.
> 
> View attachment 368094


Maybe YJ-91, at least NAVY JH-7A already equp them, shorter than YJ-12.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

cnleio said:


> Maybe YJ-91, at least NAVY JH-7A already equp them, shorter than YJ-12.




Exactly my thoughts .. since a +7m-long missile will simply not fit the J-15.


----------



## cnleio

Two A.C sisters serving in different Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cnleio

CV-16 fire extinction

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2

This has been posted before but not as high resolution as this one though

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2

CV-16 may has the estimation capacity of 29 planes on deck judging from the formation shown on the 2016 long range exercise 
去年年末至今年年初，辽宁舰进行了最大规模的远洋实战演练，搭载二十余架歼15舰载机足迹遍布渤海、黄海、东海、西太平洋、南海、台湾海峡。最近有照片显示辽宁号甲板一侧密集排列舰载机，或为最大起飞战备模式，这种模式下辽宁舰甲板最多或可载29架舰载机。（来源：辽宁号指挥长）





May look like this

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

grey boy 2 said:


> CV-16 may has the estimation capacity of 29 planes on deck judging from the formation shown on the 2016 long range exercise
> 去年年末至今年年初，辽宁舰进行了最大规模的远洋实战演练，搭载二十余架歼15舰载机足迹遍布渤海、黄海、东海、西太平洋、南海、台湾海峡。最近有照片显示辽宁号甲板一侧密集排列舰载机，或为最大起飞战备模式，这种模式下辽宁舰甲板最多或可载29架舰载机。（来源：辽宁号指挥长）
> May look like this


 

But this load out or configuration simply does not make any sense in terms op operation: Where should a landing J-15 come in ???

If You go by simply space on deck You could surely fit some more but then it would be even more stupid.

I really don't understand why fan-boys like these images so much?

Deino


----------



## cnleio

grey boy 2 said:


> CV-16 may has the estimation capacity of 29 planes on deck judging from the formation shown on the 2016 long range exercise
> 去年年末至今年年初，辽宁舰进行了最大规模的远洋实战演练，搭载二十余架歼15舰载机足迹遍布渤海、黄海、东海、西太平洋、南海、台湾海峡。最近有照片显示辽宁号甲板一侧密集排列舰载机，或为最大起飞战备模式，这种模式下辽宁舰甲板最多或可载29架舰载机。（来源：辽宁号指挥长）
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May look like this


2nd photo PS ~!


----------



## Deino

Without any daubt.


----------



## grey boy 2

Navy and merchant Ships magazine 2017 version 《舰船知识i》

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## monitor

Haven't seen these pics before: Carrier Varyag was towed into Dalian port in March 2002, three years later, the rebuilding started.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Deino said:


> But this load out or configuration simply does not make any sense in terms op operation: Where should a landing J-15 come in ???
> 
> If You go by simply space on deck You could surely fit some more but then it would be even more stupid.
> 
> I really don't understand why fan-boys like these images so much?
> 
> Deino



Well there is this impression that even US carriers pack the landing areas with planes and use the forward catapults to launch. The reality is the front is usually packed with planes leaving the rear ship catapults and landing area open.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Quite a good video ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Air Wing (at least in that image)
5x J-15
2× Z-18J AEW
2× Z-18F ASW
2× Z-9S SAR
1× Z-18 VIP
1× Z-8JH

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## samsara

*CV-16 Liaoning CBG on drill in the West Pacific*

Bombers, AEW a/c & fighters fly through the Miyako Strait, conduct exercise with the far sea training flotilla in the Western Pacific today. — *dafeng cao (@xinfengcao) March 2, 2017*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Deino

Very nice images of the Liaoning's home port Qingdao-Jiaonan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

_*Very rare photos taken in May, 2003:*_
_*Carrier Varyag moored at Dalian port.*_

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845283182966550528

















_*WHO the sane mind might imagine back then* that this rusty and ugly empty hull could be metamorphosed into a beautiful and potent carrier over a decade+ later?_
_Then followed by a sibling? Then a younger yet bigger brother?_

_And more to come... creating a BIG FAMILY  _

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848856443369398272

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rocky rock



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Rocky rock said:


> View attachment 391871
> 
> View attachment 391872
> 
> View attachment 391873
> 
> View attachment 391874



Wait a minute. Are these photos of Liaoning? 

What are they doing here?


----------



## Rocky rock

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Wait a minute. Are these photos of Liaoning?
> 
> What are they doing here?



No this isn't Liaoning A/C this is new 2nd Type 001A A/C under construction at Dalian Shipyard China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Rocky rock said:


> No this isn't Liaoning A/C this is new 2nd Type 002 A/C under construction at Dalian Shipyard China.



With a ski-jump. LOL.


----------



## Rocky rock

Bussard Ramjet said:


> With a ski-jump. LOL.



Yep this one is complete copy of Liaoning with state of the art tech.



Bussard Ramjet said:


> With a ski-jump. LOL.



In September 2012, China's first aircraft carrier, _Liaoning_, was commissioned. Four years later, in November 2016, it was reported that _Liaoning_ is now combat ready. China has confirmed that it is constructing a second carrier that will be built entirely with indigenous Chinese designs. Similar to _Liaoning_, China's second carrier will also use a ski jump for takeoff.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinese_aircraft_carrier_programme

Read first Section.


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Rocky rock said:


> Yep this one is complete copy of Liaoning with state of the art tech.
> 
> 
> 
> In September 2012, China's first aircraft carrier, _Liaoning_, was commissioned. Four years later, in November 2016, it was reported that _Liaoning_ is now combat ready. China has confirmed that it is constructing a second carrier that will be built entirely with indigenous Chinese designs. Similar to _Liaoning_, China's second carrier will also use a ski jump for takeoff.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinese_aircraft_carrier_programme
> 
> Read first Section.



Yeah, and the upcoming aircraft carrier called Shandong, is labelled Type 001A. 

You referred it as Type 002. 

And I am not sure if this is even the pic of Shandong, because Shandong hasn't been released into water yet.


----------



## samsara

Rocky rock said:


> No this isn't Liaoning A/C this is new 2nd Type 002 A/C under construction at Dalian Shipyard China.


You are dead wrong, the near to completion one at DALIAN shipyard is *Type 001A CV-17* much possibly named "*SHANDONG*", expected to touch water on the upcoming April 23 -- PLA Navy Day! Find its info under "Shandong" thread.

This thread is about the *TYPE 002 CV-18*, currently under construction in SHANGHAI shipyard (JCS).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rocky rock

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Yeah, and the upcoming aircraft carrier called Shandong, is labelled Type 001A.
> 
> You referred it as Type 002.
> 
> And I am not sure if this is even the pic of Shandong, because Shandong hasn't been released into water yet.



CVN-16 has it mark on sides which is 16 and it's Draught is in red color, and this one is yet under construction.









Rocky rock said:


> CVN-16 has it mark on sides which is 16 and it's Draught is in red color, and this one is yet under construction.





Bussard Ramjet said:


> Yeah, and the upcoming aircraft carrier called Shandong, is labelled Type 001A.
> 
> You referred it as Type 002.
> 
> And I am not sure if this is even the pic of Shandong, because Shandong hasn't been released into water yet.



Sorry typed 2 by mistake. it's Type 001A.



samsara said:


> You are dead wrong, the near to completion one at DALIAN shipyard is *Type 001A CV-17* much possibly named "*SHANDONG*", expected to touch water on the upcoming April 23 -- PLA Navy Day! Find its info under "Shandong" thread.
> 
> This thread is about the *TYPE 002 CV-18*, currently under construction in SHANGHAI shipyard (JCS).



Sorry miss typed i admit it's Type 001A by mistake type 2.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Rocky rock said:


> CVN-16 has it mark on sides which is 16 and it's Draught is in red color, and this one is yet under construction.
> .




Like samsara already noted, You are dead wrong !

This is clearly the Liaoning during her refit, just look at the island, its radar installations - which is very much different for the Type 001A - and most of all, 001A so far never had "water on its own feet", since it is still in the dry dock.

Deino


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

grey boy 2 said:


>


*WHAT* year is it projected? *WHOSE* A.C. in this pic?


----------



## grey boy 2

samsara said:


> *WHAT* year is it projected? *WHOSE* A.C. in this pic?


CV-16? no?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

grey boy 2 said:


> CV-16? no?




IMO it looks like an old CG ?!


----------



## monitor

Old is Gold. 
GLOBALSECURITY.ORG
The rusted hulk that was once the _Kuznetsov's_ sister ship, the _Varyag_, seen dockside in China before its transformation into the _Liaoning_.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

Beast said:


>


A cool, hi-res video released on the 68th Anniversary of the PLA Navy by Beijing TV (BTV)... highlighting the long time Chinese Dream of building own aircraft carriers... one after another... unfortunately it has no Eng subtitle yet still a good watch


----------



## ashok321

https://bcsecure04-a.akamaihd.net/3.../47628783001_5412149414001_5412136865001.mp4?


----------



## monitor

*The inside story of the Liaoning: how Xu Zengping sealed deal for China's first aircraft carrier*
In the mid-1990s, the former PLA basketball star was contacted by officers within the PLA Navy with a secretive mission: go to Ukraine and buy the Soviet-built carrier




Minnie ChanUPDATED : Monday, 19 Jan 2015, 9:38AM


 4








Xu Zengping knew the moment that he saw the hulk of a half-built Soviet aircraft carrier anchored in a cash-strapped Black Sea shipyard that he had to buy it for China.

Standing on the deck of the vessel in the snow and chill of a wintry day in Mykolaiv, Ukraine, on January 28, 1998, Xu, a PLA basketball player-turned-businessman, said he was awed by the strength of the steel leviathan. "It was the first time I had ever been on a carrier and I was overwhelmed [by its size] … I told myself that I should buy it at all costs and make sure it became part of our navy," he said.

The Kuznetsov-class carrier was intended to be the pearl of the Soviet naval fleet when construction began in 1985, but in the aftermath of the USSR's collapse, the Ukrainian government needed to sell it to help dig it out of dire financial straits.

Xu, best known in Hong Kong for his Palace-of-Versailles-style home on The Peak, was on a mission to buy it for the Chinese military. But he had no idea of the costs and the political waters that lay ahead as the vessel made its way from the Black Sea to China, where it would be transformed into the Liaoning, the country's first aircraft carrier.

Speaking exclusively to the _South China Morning Post _at the South Lake Hotel in Guangzhou, a neglected former guesthouse for the central leadership, he revealed for the first time the price he paid - and says he continues to pay - over two decades for his central role in the mission of a lifetime. "One Hong Kong business friend lent me HK$230 million in 1997 without any guarantee - just based on our friendship and my integrity," Xu said.










CHINA AT A GLANCE
Get updates direct to your inbox
By registering you agree to our T&Cs & Privacy Policy

*THE MISSION*

The for-sale sign went up on the carrier in 1992. The Soviet Union had collapsed, the cold war was over and Ukraine's state-owned Nikolayev South Shipyard in the Black Sea was broke. Its one big asset was the carrier - two-thirds completed - and it had to be sold.

One of the potential buyers it reached out to was China. Its navy's armaments department had been looking into adding an aircraft carrier to its fleet since 1970, when chairman Mao Zedong told the country to be prepared for a major conflict with the USSR or the United States. Back then, Beijing had severed ties with Moscow and the US was sending drones over the South China Sea. An aircraft carrier, the navy thought, could be a deciding factor in a war.


The navy formed a team led by General Liu Huaqing in late April 1970 to investigate possibilities, according to the _Southern Weekly_. Liu proposed that China build its own carrier, but Beijing was wary of the idea - such a project would raise the international community's suspicions over China's territorial ambitions and in any case the country could not afford to research and develop the vessel from scratch.

Buying a ready-made carrier sounded like a better idea. So when Ukraine called in early 1992, the Chinese navy answered by sending a delegation.

Major General Zheng Ming, the former armaments department head of the PLA Navy, was part of the delegation and told Shenzhen Television the carrier looked like a worthwhile buy. "During the trip [in 1992], we found it was a brand-new ship. Everything was completely new, from the armour plating to other parts, so we suggested [the central government] buy it and bring it home," Zheng said. "But the central government didn't do it because of the [political] situation at the time."

With the Soviet Union's downfall and the Tiananmen Square crackdown fresh in foreign minds, then-president Jiang Zemin was pursuing a US-friendly diplomatic line. China passed on the offer that time but some sections of the navy continued to harbour hopes. Four years after the delegation's trip, the carrier was still anchored in the Black Sea shipyard and for sale. It was around that time that 45-year-old Xu, a former captain of the Guangzhou Military Command's basketball team, got the call. Xu was head of Chinluck Holdings, a Hong Kong-based company with interests in trading, catering, culture, entertainment, and property, among others.

Xu made a name for himself organising cross-border cultural events, including a stunt in which late Taiwanese entertainer Blackie Ko drove a car over the Hukou Waterfall on the Yellow River in 1997. He also arranged for military troupes from the PLA, Russia and Australia to put on shows in Hong Kong in the 1990s.

Xu said that when naval officials approached him to buy the carrier on China's behalf, they also warned him of two major impediments: the navy was severely underfunded and there was no support in Beijing for the carrier project. If Xu took on the job, he would be taking a gamble on government policy.

"I was chosen to do the deal. I realised it was a mission impossible because buying something like a carrier should be a national commitment, not one by a company or an individual," Xu said. "But my passion pushed me to take on the mission because it was a now-or-never chance for China to buy a new carrier from a nearly insolvent state-owned Ukrainian shipbuilder."





*THE DEAL*

Xu got busy. He hired maritime engineers and other experts and installed them in an office in the Ukrainian capital Kiev to lay the groundwork for the purchase. They soon realised the shipbuilder did not want the hulk to be used for military purposes, so Xu's team told the Ukrainians that they would turn the vessel into the world's largest floating hotel and casino.

To that end, in August 1997, Xu set up a Macau shell company, Agencia Turistica e Diversoes Chong Lot, and spent HK$6 million getting the necessary documents for a casino. Four months later, in January 1998, he put his other businesses on the backburner and flew to Ukraine to negotiate with the shipbuilder and government officials.

The deal-making was not for the faint-hearted. Apart from the stacks of US dollars he handed over to the shipyard's management, Xu plied the Ukrainian sellers with fiery, 62-per-cent-proof Chinese liquor called _erguotou_.

"I felt that I was soaking in liquor back then when I was negotiating with the management of the carrier builder," Xu said. "At every meal I needed to drink two to three litres of _erguotou_. In the critical four days, I brought them more than 50 bottles. But I still felt I had the energy to do it and was always able to keep a sober mind because my drinking was goal-directed; the Ukrainians were drinking to get drunk."

It all paid off. After several alcohol-drenched days, the shipbuilder and government agreed to sell Xu the carrier - and the ship's all-important blueprints - for the bargain-basement price of US$20 million. They shook hands and arrangements were made to transfer the money.

But what had seemed like a done deal wasn't. In mid-February, Ukrainian officials told him the carrier would be sold through an open auction. Other countries were interested in the ship and he had just three days to put in his bid. The sudden change in the negotiations worked to Xu's advantage - with the help of his Ukrainian friends, he was the only bidder to get his documents ready on time and meet all the key requirements. On March 19, 1998, Xu outbid opponents from the US, Australia, South Korea and Japan and won the ship.

That night an unmarked helicopter landed on the deck of the carrier. Xu did not know who it was but he had his suspicions. Spooked, he arranged the next day to have the 40 tonnes of blueprints for the carrier packed into eight trucks and moved overland to China. The Asian financial crisis meant it took Xu another year to get the money together, but the final payment - including a US$10 million late charge - was made to the shipbuilder on April 30, 1999.

MORE ON THIS STORY

Mission impossible: How one man bought China its first aircraft carrier
The Xu family: From basketball to the aircraft carrier business
Now, Xu owned the vessel. But he also owned one very big problem - getting it to China.

*Tomorrow: Xu Zengping describes steering the Liaoning through a political minefield home to Dalian, the legal and financial price he's paid, and the risks of doing business with the government.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

China should upgrade Liaoning to have similar radar and control tower as 001A on next overhaul to increase the combat capability of this carrier.


----------



## ChineseToTheBone

Damn. Xu Zengping was a true patriot. I hope there was compensation for him in the end.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

ChineseToTheBone said:


> Damn. Xu Zengping was a true patriot. I hope there was compensation for him in the end.


Throughout the Chinese history, it never lacks of the true patriots like Xu ... but there also pop up some traitors from time to time.

Btw I do believe that Mr. Xu won't be left stranded as the Post's article might somehow falsely imply.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

samsara said:


> Throughout the Chinese history, it never lacks of the true patriots like Xu ... but there also pop up some traitors from time to time.
> 
> Btw I do believe that Mr. Xu won't be left stranded as the Post's article might somehow falsely imply.


Why is Xu stranded ?


----------



## samsara

Jlaw said:


> Why is Xu stranded ?


Read it at earlier post in this thread, a page backward - here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

ChineseToTheBone said:


> Damn. Xu Zengping *was* a true patriot. I hope there was compensation for him in the end.


 I believe our patriot is still alive

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

samsara said:


> Read it at earlier post in this thread, a page backward - here


I did read it. But did not have the next story



monitor said:


> Tomorrow: Xu Zengping describes steering the Liaoning through a political minefield home to Dalian, the legal and financial price he's paid, and the risks of doing business with the government.


----------



## Beast

Jlaw said:


> I did read it. But did not have the next story


He is now still paying back the money owe to his good friend for the CV-16 Liaoning saga that derail his fortune.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

Beast said:


> He is now still paying back the money owe to his good friend for the CV-16 Liaoning saga that derail his fortune.


Whoever this friend is, the guy is also a patriot. They shall be remembered for their contribution

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

Beast said:


> He is now still paying back the money owe to his good friend for the CV-16 Liaoning saga that derail his fortune.


*Are you deadly sure* that no institution is helping out settling all the due bills in acquiring the Varyag??? Or you simply quoted the Post's info? I don't really buy into the Post's article in whole. And it just sounds quite unreasonable, even unjust, for some individual to bear such huge financial burden of the state or institutional mission, which was well accomplished! Moreover the state or any related institution is not in poor, penniless conditions to not being able to take over the appropriate financial bills! {Btw even a crowd funding pooling the domestic resources will solve it. Or just some contribution by the rich there.}





Jlaw said:


> I did read it. But did not have the next story


Neither myself.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sinait

samsara said:


> *Are you deadly sure* that no institution is helping out settling all the due bills in acquiring the Varyag??? Or you simply quoted the Post's info? I don't really buy into the Post's article in whole. And it just sounds quite unreasonable, even unjust, for some individual to bear such huge financial burden of the state or institutional mission, which was well accomplished! Moreover the state or any related institution is not in poor, penniless conditions to not being able to take over the appropriate financial bills! {Btw even a crowd funding pooling the domestic resources will solve it. Or just some contribution by the rich there.}


I don't think this guy buying the Varyag with US$120m of his own money is credible. He don't look so dumb. US$120m is a lot but not that much that China would want to deny him his payment. There must be a catch to it and China may feel that it does not warrant releasing the details in order to refute him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

The beautiful of home of CV-16 Qingdao (青岛，辽宁号军港)

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## TaiShang

monitor said:


> "I felt that I was soaking in liquor back then when I was negotiating with the management of the carrier builder," Xu said. "At every meal I needed to drink two to three litres of _erguotou_. In the critical four days, I brought them more than 50 bottles. But I still felt I had the energy to do it and was always able to keep a sober mind because my drinking was goal-directed; the Ukrainians were drinking to get drunk."



This is indeed a very patriotic drinking. 

@samsara , could you please post the part two of the story - the one about the travel of Varyag to China?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

TaiShang said:


> This is indeed a very patriotic drinking.
> 
> @samsara , could you please post the part two of the story - the one about the travel of Varyag to China?


If only I can locate that part... I don't have it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

CV-16 carrier group

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## samsara

*PART II
Mission impossible II: the battle to get China's aircraft carrier home*

*After sealing deal for China's first aircraft carrier, Xu Zengping had a new challenge: taking it home*

By Minnie Chan - South China Morning Post
PUBLISHED : Tuesday, 20 January, 2015, 1:19am
UPDATED : Tuesday, 20 January, 2015, 5:46pm​_



_
_Xu Zengping 徐增平 (born 1952 in Shandong) single-handedly accomplished the mission purchased __the Varyag from the ex-Soviet Ukrainian shipyard amidst the "Great Financial Crisis in Asia" within two-year negotiation, 1998-99 (SCMP Pictures)_​
*Hong Kong-based businessman Xu Zengping pulled off the unlikeliest of military coups in 1998 - he convinced a Ukrainian shipyard to sell him an unfinished Soviet aircraft carrier for US$20 million.* Xu, a former member of the Guangzhou Military Command basketball team, had been approached by naval officials to buy the carrier on China's behalf but he had to do it with his own money and without the support of Beijing.​​*Xu sealed the deal over several days of alcohol-soaked negotiations and by April 30, 1999, with the final payment made, the massive vessel was his - he just had to get it home to China.*
_




_
_Slow boat to China: the long, troubled journey of the Varyag (Liaoning) from the Black Sea to Dalian, Liaoning_​*
HOMEWARD BOUND*
​The Ukrainian shipyard had made it clear that it had no responsibility to get the carrier from the Black Sea to China. It was Xu's problem to get the vessel through to the Atlantic and onwards to its new home port of Dalian in Liaoning province.
​Xu's team enlisted International Transport Contractors' (ITC) Netherlands firm to tow it all the way, and on June 14, 1999, four months after the final payment, the crew and the ITC's Sable Cape tugboat weighed anchor. It was plain sailing until they reached the Bosphorus Strait, Turkey's maritime boundary between East and West.
​*Relations between China and the United States had taken a downturn in the weeks before Xu's crew had left port. On May 7, 1999 the US bombed the Chinese embassy in Belgrade during the NATO air war over Yugoslavia, igniting anti-American protests in China.*
​*In the fallout, Turkey, an ally of US-led NATO, would not allow the carrier through the strait. The crew waited a month, but Turkey was adamant and the carrier returned to Ukraine.*

"_I felt so helpless when the ship was waiting at the mouth of the Bosphorus Strait. At one point, I was prepared for the worst: we would rather have the giant ship go to the bottom of the strait than let it fall into the hands of states hostile to Beijing, like Japan,_" said Xu.

*INTERACTIVE: Slow boat to China — the long, troubled journey of the Varyag from the Black Sea to Dalian*

The vessel languished in the Black Sea port *another 15 months* before the tide turned in Xu's favour. In Beijing, after years of opposition, the leadership was re-thinking the project. Defence was back on the agenda after the embassy bombing and having an aircraft carrier to fend off US might was more appealing

*In April, 2000*, then-president Jiang Zemin visited Ankara. He promised to encourage Chinese tourists to visit Turkey and to open up his country's markets to Turkish goods. This did the trick. *On August 25, 2001*, Turkey decided to allow the carrier through to the Mediterranean.

The carrier headed out again into the Black Sea. The Turkish authorities closed the strait on *November 1* to let the carrier and its escort of 11 towboats and 15 emergency vessels through.

But storms snapped the cables connecting the carrier to the towboats, putting the project in jeopardy once again. At one point, the carrier drifted unsecured for four days in the Aegean near Skyros island before the tugs were able to rein it back in.

Over the rest of the year, the carrier and a series of tugs inched their way _*across the Mediterranean*_, *through the Strait of Gibraltar*, and *out into the Atlantic*. _*It rounded Africa's Cape of Good Hope*_, _*navigated the Strait of Malacca*_ and on *March 3, 2002*, five tugs towed it _*into Dalian*_.

Xu said it was like seeing a "_lost son find his way home_".

"_But I didn't feel real relief until it was formally commissioned by our navy 12 years later. The feeling was like finally seeing my child grow up and marry._"​_



_
_Xu Zengping 徐增平 (third from right) with PLA basketball players in the 1970s (SCMP Pictures)_​

*BITTERSWEET*

It was gratifying but bittersweet for Xu, who was left with a bill for port and towage costs.

"_US$20 million was just the auction price of the carrier. In fact, I had to pay at least US$120 million for the deal from 1996 to 1999. But I still haven't received one fen from our government. I just handed it over to the navy._" [Note: 100 fen is equal to 1 yuan]

*To raise the cash, Xu had to sell his palatial home on The Peak at 37 Deep Water Bay Road in 1999 and mortgage his 280,000 sq ft property on Peng Chau.*

A source familiar with the carrier deal said Xu was saddled with the costs because many of the naval officials who had approached him to take on the mission had either died or were in jail. "_Ji Shengde, the former naval intelligence chief, entrusted Xu to do the deal,_" the source said. "_But Ji was sacked and given a suspended death sentence in 2000 for his role in a Fujian smuggling scandal._"

*As delays and costs mounted, Xu had to liquidate more of his personal assets. He also had to neglect his own businesses.*

He had to borrow from Hong Kong acquaintances, including HK$230 million from one friend.

"_*I spent 18 years paying back the debt in full, with interest, with the last payment clearing this year. I felt relieved because my friend is now 81 years old, and I promised myself I would clear the debt while he was still alive.*_"





_Xu Zengping 徐增平 pointing to the Liaoning in March 2002 (SCMP Pictures)_​*
LEGAL MINEFIELD*

Xu was trapped in several lawsuits as a result of the debts. "_It's like I had three army regiments before the deal, but now I'm just left with a cookhouse,_" he said.

According to _China's Carrier_, a book published by China Development Press, Xu bargained with the State Council for years over compensation, but Beijing would pay only the US$20 million auction price, insisting Xu could be compensated for other costs only if he provided receipts.

"_It's just ridiculous and unfair. How could the Ukrainians give receipts for meals, gifts and stacks of US dollar bills? And how about the other losses in raising the money?_" a source familiar with the deal said. Those costs included HK$6 million for a document from the Macau government to support his floating casino cover story to buy the ship.

One of Xu's friends said the carrier bills had plunged Xu into severe financial hardship. "_For many years, he had to rely on financial support from his friends. He couldn't even pay for his two sons' education overseas. Fortunately, the two boys won full scholarships from two universities in the US because of their basketball talent._"

Xu said the central government refused to pay because "_the navy didn't have the budget in the late 1990s because of China's poor economy at that time_".

"_But that's not a good reason. How could [the Chinese government] launch the 'two bombs and one satellite campaign' in the 1960s? It was the country's most difficult time; many people were starving,_" Xu said, referring to the national programmes to develop atomic and hydrogen bombs and send the country's first unmanned probe into space.

"_China has made enormous economic strides in the past two decades, but the government still fails to use that strength to push the country towards sustainable development, with the defence industry one of the key issues._"

But the carrier deal gave Xu some consolation. "_*Some naval experts told me that my deal helped our country save at least 15 years of scientific research,*_" he said. "_*I was undaunted and it was my will to fulfil my mission. In the end, it indirectly pushed the central government to change its defence policy.*_"

This article appeared in the South China Morning Post print edition as:
Mission improbable II

*@TaiShang* done!
http://www.scmp.com/news/china/article/1682731/mission-impossible-ii-battle-get-chinas-aircraft-carrier-home


*PART I*


monitor said:


> *The inside story of the Liaoning: how Xu Zengping sealed deal for China's first aircraft carrier*
> In the mid-1990s, the former PLA basketball star was contacted by officers within the PLA Navy with a secretive mission: go to Ukraine and buy the Soviet-built carrier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie ChanUPDATED : Monday, 19 Jan 2015, 9:38AM
> 
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xu Zengping knew the moment that he saw the hulk of a half-built Soviet aircraft carrier anchored in a cash-strapped Black Sea shipyard that he had to buy it for China.
> 
> Standing on the deck of the vessel in the snow and chill of a wintry day in Mykolaiv, Ukraine, on January 28, 1998, Xu, a PLA basketball player-turned-businessman, said he was awed by the strength of the steel leviathan. "It was the first time I had ever been on a carrier and I was overwhelmed [by its size] … I told myself that I should buy it at all costs and make sure it became part of our navy," he said.
> 
> The Kuznetsov-class carrier was intended to be the pearl of the Soviet naval fleet when construction began in 1985, but in the aftermath of the USSR's collapse, the Ukrainian government needed to sell it to help dig it out of dire financial straits.
> 
> Xu, best known in Hong Kong for his Palace-of-Versailles-style home on The Peak, was on a mission to buy it for the Chinese military. But he had no idea of the costs and the political waters that lay ahead as the vessel made its way from the Black Sea to China, where it would be transformed into the Liaoning, the country's first aircraft carrier.
> 
> Speaking exclusively to the _South China Morning Post _at the South Lake Hotel in Guangzhou, a neglected former guesthouse for the central leadership, he revealed for the first time the price he paid - and says he continues to pay - over two decades for his central role in the mission of a lifetime. "One Hong Kong business friend lent me HK$230 million in 1997 without any guarantee - just based on our friendship and my integrity," Xu said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHINA AT A GLANCE
> Get updates direct to your inbox
> By registering you agree to our T&Cs & Privacy Policy
> 
> *THE MISSION*
> 
> The for-sale sign went up on the carrier in 1992. The Soviet Union had collapsed, the cold war was over and Ukraine's state-owned Nikolayev South Shipyard in the Black Sea was broke. Its one big asset was the carrier - two-thirds completed - and it had to be sold.
> 
> One of the potential buyers it reached out to was China. Its navy's armaments department had been looking into adding an aircraft carrier to its fleet since 1970, when chairman Mao Zedong told the country to be prepared for a major conflict with the USSR or the United States. Back then, Beijing had severed ties with Moscow and the US was sending drones over the South China Sea. An aircraft carrier, the navy thought, could be a deciding factor in a war.
> 
> 
> The navy formed a team led by General Liu Huaqing in late April 1970 to investigate possibilities, according to the _Southern Weekly_. Liu proposed that China build its own carrier, but Beijing was wary of the idea - such a project would raise the international community's suspicions over China's territorial ambitions and in any case the country could not afford to research and develop the vessel from scratch.
> 
> Buying a ready-made carrier sounded like a better idea. So when Ukraine called in early 1992, the Chinese navy answered by sending a delegation.
> 
> Major General Zheng Ming, the former armaments department head of the PLA Navy, was part of the delegation and told Shenzhen Television the carrier looked like a worthwhile buy. "During the trip [in 1992], we found it was a brand-new ship. Everything was completely new, from the armour plating to other parts, so we suggested [the central government] buy it and bring it home," Zheng said. "But the central government didn't do it because of the [political] situation at the time."
> 
> With the Soviet Union's downfall and the Tiananmen Square crackdown fresh in foreign minds, then-president Jiang Zemin was pursuing a US-friendly diplomatic line. China passed on the offer that time but some sections of the navy continued to harbour hopes. Four years after the delegation's trip, the carrier was still anchored in the Black Sea shipyard and for sale. It was around that time that 45-year-old Xu, a former captain of the Guangzhou Military Command's basketball team, got the call. Xu was head of Chinluck Holdings, a Hong Kong-based company with interests in trading, catering, culture, entertainment, and property, among others.
> 
> Xu made a name for himself organising cross-border cultural events, including a stunt in which late Taiwanese entertainer Blackie Ko drove a car over the Hukou Waterfall on the Yellow River in 1997. He also arranged for military troupes from the PLA, Russia and Australia to put on shows in Hong Kong in the 1990s.
> 
> Xu said that when naval officials approached him to buy the carrier on China's behalf, they also warned him of two major impediments: the navy was severely underfunded and there was no support in Beijing for the carrier project. If Xu took on the job, he would be taking a gamble on government policy.
> 
> "I was chosen to do the deal. I realised it was a mission impossible because buying something like a carrier should be a national commitment, not one by a company or an individual," Xu said. "But my passion pushed me to take on the mission because it was a now-or-never chance for China to buy a new carrier from a nearly insolvent state-owned Ukrainian shipbuilder."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THE DEAL*
> 
> Xu got busy. He hired maritime engineers and other experts and installed them in an office in the Ukrainian capital Kiev to lay the groundwork for the purchase. They soon realised the shipbuilder did not want the hulk to be used for military purposes, so Xu's team told the Ukrainians that they would turn the vessel into the world's largest floating hotel and casino.
> 
> To that end, in August 1997, Xu set up a Macau shell company, Agencia Turistica e Diversoes Chong Lot, and spent HK$6 million getting the necessary documents for a casino. Four months later, in January 1998, he put his other businesses on the backburner and flew to Ukraine to negotiate with the shipbuilder and government officials.
> 
> The deal-making was not for the faint-hearted. Apart from the stacks of US dollars he handed over to the shipyard's management, Xu plied the Ukrainian sellers with fiery, 62-per-cent-proof Chinese liquor called _erguotou_.
> 
> "I felt that I was soaking in liquor back then when I was negotiating with the management of the carrier builder," Xu said. "At every meal I needed to drink two to three litres of _erguotou_. In the critical four days, I brought them more than 50 bottles. But I still felt I had the energy to do it and was always able to keep a sober mind because my drinking was goal-directed; the Ukrainians were drinking to get drunk."
> 
> It all paid off. After several alcohol-drenched days, the shipbuilder and government agreed to sell Xu the carrier - and the ship's all-important blueprints - for the bargain-basement price of US$20 million. They shook hands and arrangements were made to transfer the money.
> 
> But what had seemed like a done deal wasn't. In mid-February, Ukrainian officials told him the carrier would be sold through an open auction. Other countries were interested in the ship and he had just three days to put in his bid. The sudden change in the negotiations worked to Xu's advantage - with the help of his Ukrainian friends, he was the only bidder to get his documents ready on time and meet all the key requirements. On March 19, 1998, Xu outbid opponents from the US, Australia, South Korea and Japan and won the ship.
> 
> That night an unmarked helicopter landed on the deck of the carrier. Xu did not know who it was but he had his suspicions. Spooked, he arranged the next day to have the 40 tonnes of blueprints for the carrier packed into eight trucks and moved overland to China. The Asian financial crisis meant it took Xu another year to get the money together, but the final payment - including a US$10 million late charge - was made to the shipbuilder on April 30, 1999.
> 
> MORE ON THIS STORY
> 
> Mission impossible: How one man bought China its first aircraft carrier
> The Xu family: From basketball to the aircraft carrier business
> Now, Xu owned the vessel. But he also owned one very big problem - getting it to China.
> 
> *Tomorrow: Xu Zengping describes steering the Liaoning through a political minefield home to Dalian, the legal and financial price he's paid, and the risks of doing business with the government.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## samsara

*Mission impossible: How one man bought China its first aircraft carrier*

_*Xu Zengping reveals for the first time the negotiations behind buying the Liaoning for the PLA Navy - and the secret behind its engines*_

*By Minnie Chan (minnie.chan@scmp.com) - SCMP*
PUBLISHED : Sunday, 18 January, 2015, 10:44pm
UPDATED : Monday, 19 January, 2015, 8:57am





Xu Zengping and former deputy commander of the PLA Navy Su Shiliang on the deck of the Liaoning. Photo: SCMP​
*It was a mission like no other. In the aftermath of the Soviet Union's collapse, one businessman armed with cash and a casino cover story scooped the world to buy the unfinished hulk of a Ukrainian aircraft carrier that would become the centrepiece of the PLA Navy.*

Speaking to the media for the first time, the Hong Kong-based businessman at the heart of the undertaking reveals in a two-part series the details of the little-known, behind-the-scenes odyssey to realise China's long-held dream of owning such a warship.

Xu Zengping disclosed that the militarily sensitive original engines of the carrier were intact when Ukraine sold the vessel in 1998. This is contrary to what Beijing told the world at the time.

The "four intact engines had been perfectly grease-sealed" after work stopped on the vessel in 1992, presenting an enticing engineering package for a country seeking a leg up for its military.

It is the first time anyone linked to the deal has confirmed publicly the engines were in place at the time of purchase. Earlier reports said the vessel's power generation system was removed at Ukraine's Nikolayev South Shipyard on the Black Sea along with its electronics and weaponry before Xu bought it in 1998 for US$20 million.

"When I was taken to the carrier's engine room by the shipyard's chief engineer, I found all four engines were brand new and carefully grease-sealed, each of them originally costing US$20 million," Xu said. He said a refit finished in 2011 restored the four engines to operating condition.

What is now called the Liaoning was built on the hull of the partially completed Soviet Kuznetsov-class carrier, the Varyag. The Black Sea shipyard was about two-thirds of the way through the vessel's construction when work stopped as the Soviet Union crumbled. The hull languished until Xu made the deal, acting as a middleman for interests within the PLA Navy.





_Xu Zengping 徐增平 (born 1952 in Shandong) with the general designer of the Soviet-built Varyag in Mykolaiv, Ukraine,_
_in JANUARY, 1998. Photo: SCMP_​
Xu said the shipyard agreed to sell the vessel because of the political turmoil that had left it in dire financial straits.

"The Chinese side deliberately released false information about the removal of the engines to make it easier for Xu and the shipyard to negotiate," a source familiar with the deal told the _South China Morning Post_.

*Western media also reported that the United States pressured Ukraine to remove everything on board the carrier, selling only the hull to the Chinese buyer, the source added.*

A retired PLA Navy colonel said it was "very likely" that the Liaoning was still using the original Ukrainian engines. "The Ukrainian engine technology is better than China's," the retired officer said. "It's my understanding that our navy later sought help from Ukraine to get the carrier engines, which had been sealed up for years, up and running."

Buying the carrier was just the start. *It took another four years to tow it from Ukraine to Dalian in Liaoning province, and more than a decade to fit it out.*

Macau-based military observer Antony Wong Dong said that after years of negotiations, the Black Sea shipyard also *transferred their engine technology* to China's Harbin Turbine Company, a manufacturing plant specialising in military boilers, turbines and steam equipment.

There were signs that the engines had been improved.

"The original propulsion system designed for the Liaoning was the same as that of the Russian Kuznetsov-class aircraft carrier with a top speed of 32 knots. But the Liaoning is 6,000 tonnes heavier, so logically it would be slower," Wong said. "But recent sea trials showed the Liaoning's top speed was as fast as 32 knots, indicating its propulsion system has been upgraded."

The carrier was renamed Liaoning when it was formally delivered to the PLA in September 2012 and so far has been used only for training.

*Its pennant number - a type of naval identification - is 16. "Do you know why the Liaoning has been numbered 16?" Xu asked. "It was because we spent 16 years getting the job done, from making the deal to rebuilding it."*


_*This article appeared in the South China Morning Post print edition as:*_
_How one man gave China its carrier_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

Interesting to read as always, but that story was already posted more than once ... so why now posting again !?


----------



## samsara

Deino said:


> Interesting to read as always, but that story was already posted more than once ... so why now posting again !?


The similar story has been posted earlier, but not exactly the same story.

Moreover this segment carries some information not covered earlier. But only those who _peruse_ the articles will be able to identify the "newly revealed info". Needless to say the very first has its own special charm... when it comes down to the _n_th one, it is just another one and becomes rather ordinary...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Han Patriot

samsara said:


> The similar story has been posted earlier, but not exactly the same story.
> 
> Moreover this segment carries some information not covered earlier. But only those who _peruse_ the articles will be able to identify the "newly revealed info". Needless to say the very first has its own special charm... when it comes down to the _n_th one, it is just another one and becomes rather ordinary...


Ahhh, so they modified the original engine and improved it. Typical Chinese modus operandi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## grey boy 2

Some awesome HD pictures of CV-16 during training

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## grey boy 2

An awesome HD picture of CV-16

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Penguin

Booooo! (not at the ship, obviously)


----------



## Beast

13 J-15 on deck? Maybe a few more inside hangar? At least 18 J-15 for CV-16 Liaoning.


----------



## Deino

Beast said:


> 13 J-15 on deck? Maybe a few more inside hangar? At least 18 J-15 for CV-16 Liaoning.




By the way and even if a bit off-topic - any information on how many have been delivered to the PLANAF? The so far highest modex spotted was 122.


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2

A turn

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## ChineseToTheBone

grey boy 2 said:


> A turn


More like a "J-turn". Haha.


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Nan Yang

*Pride of PLA Navy to make port call in Hong Kong*
Analysts say visit to mark handover anniversary next month is aimed at boosting patriotism and is a rare chance for Beijing to show its military muscle

Kristin Huang Minnie Chan UPDATED : Saturday, 24 Jun 2017, 12:20AM






The People’s Liberation Army is to make its most visible appearance in Hong Kong in 20 years, marking the handover anniversary with an unprecedented port call by its first aircraft carrier, the Liaoning, sources told the _South China Morning Post_.

It will sail to the city for the first time early next month, following a visit by Xi Jinping – his first trip to the city since he became president in 2013.
Although US warships and aircraft carriers often berth in Hong Kong’s open waters, it’s extremely unusual for the PLA navy to make such a symbolic show. Mainlanders have yet to be given the chance to explore the Liaoning, a refitted former Soviet carrier that Beijing bought from a Ukraine shipyard in 1998.

Analysts say the port call will be an attempt to encourage patriotism while displaying the PLA’s military muscle at a time of renewed tensions in the South China Sea.

“Allowing Hong Kong people to see how the Chinese military has developed is a way to boost patriotism,”military expert Zhou Chenming said. “The Liaoning carrier is a calling card for China’s military, and visiting Hong Kong is a rare chance to show its strength and to show confidence to the outside world,” Zhou said.

Collin Koh, a maritime expert from the S. Rajaratnam School of International Studies at Singapore’s Nanyang Technological University, echoed that view, adding that the visit would be part of efforts by the PLA’s Hong Kong garrison to win hearts and minds, and raise awareness and support for the military.

More than that, both analysts agreed that the aircraft carrier’s presence in Hong Kong waters would also be aimed at sending a message beyond China.
“This will be a demonstration of Beijing’s resolve to defend China’s territorial integrity and sovereignty,” Koh said.

Zhou believed it would prepare China’s navy to “go global” and said the visit was also a move to extinguish ideas of independence in places like Hong Kong and Taiwan.

The PLA recently signalled that its Hong Kong garrison was no longer just a symbol of sovereignty but a combat-ready force that could demonstrate China’s military might. “The PLA’s garrison in Hong Kong is not only a military garrison; more importantly, it is a political garrison,” commander Yuan Yubai and political commissar Wei Liang of the Southern Theatre Command wrote in an article last week.

Zhou also said the visit would help pave the way for the South Sea Fleet, which oversees maritime security in the South China Sea, to add its own aircraft carrier in the future.

Although Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte has recently taken a more friendly tone towards China, Vietnam is unwilling to steer clear of the disputed waters. General Fang Fenghui, joint chief of staff of the PLA, cut short a visit to Vietnam earlier this month in a move seen as the latest sign of Beijing’s anger over Vietnamese activity in the area.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## lcloo

Too many foreign navy ships (especially US Navy) have made port calls in Hong Kong, and on the other hand PLAN ships had far less visits, in a way it affects the distorted view on "national identity" of some Hong Kong residence who looked to the West for political support.

More frequent PLAN ships in Victoria harbour in future shall present visible reminder to the Hong Kong people that they belonged to a large powerful nation called China.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## UKBengali

lcloo said:


> Too many foreign navy ships (especially US Navy) have made port calls in Hong Kong, and on the other hand PLAN ships had far less visits, in a way it affects the distorted view on "national identity" of some Hong Kong residence who looked to the West for political support.
> 
> More frequent PLAN ships in Victoria harbour in future shall present visible reminder to the Hong Kong people that they belonged to a large powerful nation called China.



These people need to learn that they are Chinese and only China will protect them from harm.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Shotgunner51

lcloo said:


> PLAN ships had far less visits


PLA Hong Kong Garrison commands PLAN South Sea Fleet 38081 squadron (南海舰队38081部队), has a naval base in Ngong Shuen Chau Naval Base (Stonecutters Island, 昂船洲海军基地) which is in densely populated Kowloon district. The squadron operates two 056 corvettes, two 037-II missile boats, two 074 landing ships and some auxiliary equipment.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ngong_Shuen_Chau_Naval_Base​
The Garrison HQ is in PLA Forces Hong Kong Building (中国人民解放军驻香港部队大厦), a prominent high-rise in the middle of very busy central business district.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinese_People's_Liberation_Army_Forces_Hong_Kong_Building​
These are high profile presence, but you are right, perhaps more is needed to further strengthen people's confidence and passion in their country.



lcloo said:


> distorted view on "national identity" of some Hong Kong residence





UKBengali said:


> These people need to learn that they are Chinese and only China will protect them from harm


Yes there are some but only very small minority of the population by now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Excellent news. 

A focus on Military power is very important, especially considering China's history in the past few hundred years.

Economic power without military power is useless. Both are needed.



UKBengali said:


> These people need to learn that they are Chinese and only China will protect them from harm.





Shotgunner51 said:


> Yes there are some but only very small minority of the population by now.



Agreed.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## lcloo

Shotgunner51 said:


> PLA Hong Kong Garrison commands PLAN South Sea Fleet 38081 squadron (南海舰队38081部队), has a naval base in Ngong Shuen Chau Naval Base (Stonecutters Island, 昂船洲海军基地) which is in densely populated Kowloon district. The squadron operates two 056 corvettes, two 037-II missile boats, two 074 landing ships and some auxiliary equipment.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ngong_Shuen_Chau_Naval_Base​
> The Garrison HQ is in PLA Forces Hong Kong Building (中国人民解放军驻香港部队大厦), a prominent high-rise in the middle of very busy central business district.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinese_People's_Liberation_Army_Forces_Hong_Kong_Building​
> These are high profile presence, but you are right, perhaps more is needed to further strengthen people's confidence and passion in their country.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there are some but only very small minority of the population by now.



Even though Stonecutter island is populated area, the navy ships are still hardly visible to major HK population. they are more like 宅男。

Victoria Harbour is the key location to show your presence. I used to work in TST East, lots of people traffic on the Star Walk 星光大道 along the harbour, channel ferries full of people, small passenger boats regularly plying btw HK island and Kowloon, and lots of tourists too. This is the place to show your navy ships to the mass.

The close premises around Garrison HQ of PLA Forces Hong Kong Building is so quiet that you would hardly guessed that this is a military building, believe me, it is a very quite there., I walked around that place before.

The point is, PLA HK garrison should show their presence as the former British HK colonial military did, to remind people who is the real boss.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

lcloo said:


> Even though Stonecutter island is populated area, the navy ships are still hardly visible to major HK population. they are more like 宅男。
> 
> Victoria Harbour is the key location to show your presence. I used to work in TST East, lots of people traffic on the Star Walk 星光大道 along the harbour, channel ferries full of people, small passenger boats regularly plying btw HK island and Kowloon, and lots of tourists too. This is the place to show your navy ships to the mass.
> 
> The close premises around Garrison HQ of PLA Forces Hong Kong Building is so quiet that you would hardly guessed that this is a military building, believe me, it is a very quite there., I walked around that place before.
> 
> The point is, PLA HK garrison should show their presence as the former British HK colonial military did, to remind people who is the real boss.


I am not sure whether the former British military show up frequently in Victoria harbour or patrol the streets, at least when I traveled there (quite frequently, before 1997) I've never seen any, not even at airport or government buildings. You are right, that building used to be Tamar, HQ of British military, though it's in Admiralty but it's isolated, so no one really care about it. I did see US AC once though when I took Turbojet to Macau, the AC was at far west of Victoria, closer to Lantau. British military was next to invisible, but Royal HK Police, Jardines, Swire, Hutchison (before acuqired by Li Ka-Shing), Wharf Holdings (before acquired by Sir Pao Yue Kong), Hong Kong Land, Dairy Farm, Cathay Pacific, HSBC, Standard Chartered, SCMP, Royal HK Jockey Club, University of HK, ... and such were everywhere. The point is, British military was next to invisible, perhaps those minority lack confidence in present days, not miss those warship in Victoria Harbor of old days.

Same here in Shanghai, we can occasionally see armed police, but rarely see any military let alone warships (most citizens take metro that goes under Huangpu river anyway, like myself), but I'm sure every Shanghainese know who is our real boss, and I guess it's common sense for even the most ignorant Hong Kong minority to know this basic hard fact. The point is, it doesn't take a warship to remind people who is their real boss.

Don't get me wrong, I am not against use of force, it just depends on the case. I have traveled to other places, met different people and understand how they see China, briefly speaking the emotion is either fear (out of mis-understanding, mis-perception, etc), or hate (intrinsic, something can't change). To deal with some who fears you, I will suggest rapprochement, it minimizes damage on both sides, cost less and win-win, it's the best way. In fact by absorbing someone to your side, it enriches you and makes you even stronger. But when it comes to dealing with someone who simply hates you, then perhaps force is the way. It's no longer about showing force, deterring your enemy, but devote everything possible to crush a sworn enemy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 帅的一匹

Should have done that long time ago


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/878821494528364544

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Deino said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/878821494528364544


Video -> http://weibo.com/tv/v/F9st3swza?fid=1034:03c8ffbe4678789b42c3414062a44cfe
















​* China's aircraft carrier formation sets out for training mission *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-06-25 14:46:38_|_Editor: Zhang Dongmiao_




QINGDAO, June 25 (Xinhua) -- A flotilla with aircraft carrier Liaoning set out from Qingdao in east China on Sunday for a routine training mission, a military statement said.

The naval formation includes destroyers Jinan and Yinchuan, frigate Yantai and a squadron of J-15 fighter jets and helicopters.

The training mission, like previous ones, is expected to strengthen coordination among the vessels and improve the skills of crew and pilots in different marine regions.
​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beast

JSCh said:


> Video -> http://weibo.com/tv/v/F9st3swza?fid=1034:03c8ffbe4678789b42c3414062a44cfe
> 
> View attachment 406221
> 
> View attachment 406222
> 
> View attachment 406225
> 
> View attachment 406226
> ​* China's aircraft carrier formation sets out for training mission *
> _ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-06-25 14:46:38_|_Editor: Zhang Dongmiao_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QINGDAO, June 25 (Xinhua) -- A flotilla with aircraft carrier Liaoning set out from Qingdao in east China on Sunday for a routine training mission, a military statement said.
> 
> The naval formation includes destroyers Jinan and Yinchuan, frigate Yantai and a squadron of J-15 fighter jets and helicopters.
> 
> The training mission, like previous ones, is expected to strengthen coordination among the vessels and improve the skills of crew and pilots in different marine regions.
> ​


This fleet may head down to SCS and stop over at HK for port of call.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2

Confirmed: CV-16 carrier group is going to visit Hong Kong for 2 days on July 7 celebrating the 20th anniversary of the reunification of HK with our motherland China
And its opened for public for the 1st time since the commissioning in 2012, wish i can be in my hometown now, would love to check it out in person
*辽宁舰7•7访港两天 破天荒开放市民参观*
2017-06-26 10:04 星岛环球网
*
星岛环球网消息：*本报上23日独家披露，中国首艘航空母舰”辽宁舰”下月将访问香港，庆祝回归二十周年。辽宁舰和两艘导弹驱逐舰、一艘导弹护卫舰以及多架歼－１５舰载战斗机组成的航母编队，昨天上午从青岛军港启航，执行跨区机动训练任务。*据消息透露，航母编队将于下月七日抵达香港，大约停留两日，并首度开放给市民参观，增强港人的民族自豪感。*
http://news.stnn.cc/hongkong/2017/0626/443311.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Beast

grey boy 2 said:


> Confirmed: CV-16 carrier group is going to visit Hong Kong for 2 days on July 7 celebrating the 20th anniversary of the reunification of HK with our motherland China
> And its opened for public for the 1st time since the commissioning in 2012, wish i can be in my hometown now, would love to check it out in person
> *辽宁舰7•7访港两天 破天荒开放市民参观*
> 2017-06-26 10:04 星岛环球网
> *
> 星岛环球网消息：*本报上23日独家披露，中国首艘航空母舰”辽宁舰”下月将访问香港，庆祝回归二十周年。辽宁舰和两艘导弹驱逐舰、一艘导弹护卫舰以及多架歼－１５舰载战斗机组成的航母编队，昨天上午从青岛军港启航，执行跨区机动训练任务。*据消息透露，航母编队将于下月七日抵达香港，大约停留两日，并首度开放给市民参观，增强港人的民族自豪感。*
> http://news.stnn.cc/hongkong/2017/0626/443311.shtml



Our Hongkonger compatriot please take more photo and help us find out whether the missile compartment is removed. And also please ask the pilot of J-15, is the current radar ,AESA and what engine is currently used on it?Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*Aircraft carrier Liaoning to join celebrations of HK's 20th return anniversary *
By Gong Rong
2017-06-29 16:30 GMT+8





A fleet of Chinese warships led by China's first aircraft carrier Liaoning will head to Hong Kong to join the celebrations marking the 20th anniversary of the region’s return to the motherland, spokesperson for China’s Ministry of National Defense Wu Qian has announced.

The year 2017 marks two decades after the return of Hong Kong to China and also 20 years since the People’s Liberation Army (PLA) started carrying out duties in the region, Wu said in a press conference on Thursday, noting that it is an eventful moment to celebrate.

The fleet is now on a routine training mission, having set out from the eastern Chinese port city of Qingdao on Sunday, and will soon join the celebratory activities in Hong Kong.

The detailed schedule of the fleet has not been publicized.

The Liaoning is a refurbished aircraft carrier built from the hull of a Soviet Union ship bought from Ukraine.

As the first aircraft carrier commissioned into the People's Liberation Army Navy Surface Force, the Liaoning is being used by the Navy as a training ship to practice with carrier usage. Last December, it was deployed for the first time in distant sea waters for exercises and completed a passage through the Taiwan Strait in January.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arthur

lcloo said:


> Too many foreign navy ships (especially US Navy) have made port calls in Hong Kong, and on the other hand PLAN ships had far less visits, in a way it affects the distorted view on "national identity" of some Hong Kong residence who looked to the West for political support.
> 
> More frequent PLAN ships in *Victoria harbour* in future shall present visible reminder to the Hong Kong people that they belonged to a large powerful nation called China.





lcloo said:


> Even though Stonecutter island is populated area, the navy ships are still hardly visible to major HK population. they are more like 宅男。
> 
> *Victoria Harbour* is the key location to show your presence. I used to work in TST East, lots of people traffic on the Star Walk 星光大道 along the harbour, channel ferries full of people, small passenger boats regularly plying btw HK island and Kowloon, and lots of tourists too. This is the place to show your navy ships to the mass.
> 
> The close premises around Garrison HQ of PLA Forces Hong Kong Building is so quiet that you would hardly guessed that this is a military building, believe me, it is a very quite there., I walked around that place before.
> 
> The point is, PLA HK garrison should show their presence as the former British HK colonial military did, to remind people who is the real boss.





Shotgunner51 said:


> I am not sure whether the former British military show up frequently in *Victoria harbour* or patrol the streets, at least when I traveled there (quite frequently) I've never seen any, not even at airport or government buildings. You are right, that building used to be Tamar, HQ of British military, though it's in Admiralty but it's isolated, so no one really care about it. I did see US AC once though when I took Turbojet to Macau, the AC was at far west of Victoria, closer to Lantau. British military was next to invisible, but Royal HK Police, Jardines, Swire, Hutchison (before acuqired by Li Ka-Shing), Wharf Holdings (before acquired by Sir Pao Yue Kong), Hong Kong Land, Dairy Farm, Cathay Pacific, HSBC, Standard Chartered, SCMP, Royal HK Jockey Club, University of HK, ... and such were everywhere. The point is, British military was next to invisible, perhaps those minority lack confidence in present days, not miss those warship in Victoria Harbor of old days.
> 
> Same here in Shanghai, we can occasionally see armed police, but rarely see any military let alone warships (most citizens take metro that goes under Huangpu river anyway, like myself), but I'm sure every Shanghainese know who is our real boss, and I guess it's common sense for even the most ignorant Hong Kong minority to know this basic hard fact. The point is, it doesn't take a warship to remind people who is their real boss.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I am not against use of force, it just depends on the case. I have traveled to other places, met different people and understand how they see China, briefly speaking the emotion is either fear (out of mis-understanding, mis-perception, etc), or hate (intrinsic, something can't change). To deal with some who fears you, I will suggest rapprochement, it minimizes damage on both sides, cost less and win-win, it's the best way. In fact by absorbing someone to your side, it enriches you and makes you even stronger. But when it comes to dealing with someone who simply hates you, then perhaps force is the way. It's no longer about showing force, deterring your enemy, but devote everything possible to crush a sworn enemy.



Change that name already!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Hongkongers get to step aboard China's first aircraft carrier*
Top News | Amy Nip Jun 30, 2017

China's first aircraft carrier, the Liaoning, will call on Hong Kong for five days from July 7, during which the public can view its interior for the first time.

A spokesman for the Defense Ministry, Wu Qian, confirmed the visit in a news conference yesterday.

"The 20th anniversary of Hong Kong's handover is also the 20th anniversary of the People's Liberation Army in Hong Kong," he said.

"It is an anniversary worth celebrating. Liaoning will stop by Hong Kong during its regional training and join the PLA's celebrations of the [handover]."

More details will be announced later, he added.

Liaoning will join the PLA military band, marine band and ceremonial guard in a military band performance in mid-July to celebrate the anniversary. The PLA's Hong Kong garrison ceremonial guard - as well as bands from the United States, Russia and Britain - will take part in the event.

The 60,000-tonne Liaoning will berth near Stonecutters Island as it would not be able to moor at a pier, according to a report.

Visitors will need to reach it with a connecting boat. The aircraft carrier departed the naval base in Qingdao on June 25 to begin a training mission.

The route it took near Taiwan has brought controversy, but the defense spokesman refused to comment on it yesterday.

Meanwhile, the PLA's Hong Kong garrison will open its barracks in Ngong Shuen Chau Naval Base, Shek Kong and San Wai on July 8 and 9.

A total of 36,000 entry tickets will be handed out at the Shek Kong, San Wai, Central, Kowloon East, Gun Club Hill and Tam Mei barracks from 8.30am to 12.30pm on Sunday. Those interested need to show their Hong Kong IDs for the tickets, which are limited to four per person.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Hongkongers camp out for tickets to tour Chinese aircraft carrier Liaoning in first public viewing*
_A total of 2,000 free tickets were to be given out at the Central Barracks, Gun Club Hill Barracks and Shek Kong Barracks_

PUBLISHED : Monday, 03 July, 2017, 1:52am
UPDATED : Monday, 03 July, 2017, 8:34am
Danny Mok



Hongkongers flocked to the city’s military barracks late Sunday night to wait for free tickets allowing them to embark and tour China’s first aircraft carrier, the Liaoning, opening to the public for the first time since it was commissioned in 2012. 

Military enthusiasts and local media lined up after the People’s Liberation Army garrison in Hong Kong announced the ticketing arrangement for viewing the Liaoning and the three vessels in its fleet.

The fleet’s debut visit to the city runs from Friday to next Tuesday, with the public tours available on Saturday and Sunday only.




A total of 2,000 tickets were to be given out at the Central Barracks, Gun Club Hill Barracks and Shek Kong Barracks from 1 to 3pm Monday.

Any Hong Kong permanent identity card holder is eligible to obtain a ticket, and one more if they produce a copy of another person’s permanent identity card.

Another 1,600 tickets are slated to go to designated organisations.

Before midnight Monday, about 30 people were seen in a queue outside the Central Barracks in Admiralty.

At about the same time, dozens of enthusiasts formed a line outside the Gun Club Hill Barracks in Kowloon, with one pitching a tent in anticipation of the Monday afternoon distribution.




The garrison said security concerns on board the aircraft meant that children under 11, pregnant women and people with impaired mobility would not be eligible for tickets.

The tickets allow visitors to embark the Liaoning – named after the northeastern province in China – and view its fighter aircrafts, helicopters and other carrier-based weapons in designated areas during a visit limited to one hour either day.

No cameras are allowed on board. No arrangements were being made for local media coverage on board the aircraft.

Along with the Liaoning, the other vessels in the fleet are the destroyers Jinan and Yinchuan and the frigate the Yantai. The three smaller vessels are open to visitors at the garrison’s Stonecutters Island naval base on Saturday and Sunday also.




People holding tickets for the base’s three open days from Saturday to Monday are permitted to tour the three vessels. Those tickets were already handed out on Sunday.

The announcement said the visit and public arrangements had been made after the fleet finished the first stage of a training exercise and joined the local PLA garrison in celebrating the 20th anniversary of Hong Kong’s return to Chinese sovereignty.



Hongkongers camp out for tickets to tour Chinese aircraft carrier Liaoning in first public viewing | South China Morning Post

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

JSCh said:


> *Hongkongers camp out for tickets to tour Chinese aircraft carrier Liaoning in first public viewing*
> _A total of 2,000 free tickets were to be given out at the Central Barracks, Gun Club Hill Barracks and Shek Kong Barracks_
> 
> PUBLISHED : Monday, 03 July, 2017, 1:52am
> UPDATED : Monday, 03 July, 2017, 8:34am
> Danny Mok
> 
> 
> 
> Hongkongers flocked to the city’s military barracks late Sunday night to wait for free tickets allowing them to embark and tour China’s first aircraft carrier, the Liaoning, opening to the public for the first time since it was commissioned in 2012.
> 
> Military enthusiasts and local media lined up after the People’s Liberation Army garrison in Hong Kong announced the ticketing arrangement for viewing the Liaoning and the three vessels in its fleet.
> 
> The fleet’s debut visit to the city runs from Friday to next Tuesday, with the public tours available on Saturday and Sunday only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A total of 2,000 tickets were to be given out at the Central Barracks, Gun Club Hill Barracks and Shek Kong Barracks from 1 to 3pm Monday.
> 
> Any Hong Kong permanent identity card holder is eligible to obtain a ticket, and one more if they produce a copy of another person’s permanent identity card.
> 
> Another 1,600 tickets are slated to go to designated organisations.
> 
> Before midnight Monday, about 30 people were seen in a queue outside the Central Barracks in Admiralty.
> 
> At about the same time, dozens of enthusiasts formed a line outside the Gun Club Hill Barracks in Kowloon, with one pitching a tent in anticipation of the Monday afternoon distribution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The garrison said security concerns on board the aircraft meant that children under 11, pregnant women and people with impaired mobility would not be eligible for tickets.
> 
> The tickets allow visitors to embark the Liaoning – named after the northeastern province in China – and view its fighter aircrafts, helicopters and other carrier-based weapons in designated areas during a visit limited to one hour either day.
> 
> No cameras are allowed on board. No arrangements were being made for local media coverage on board the aircraft.
> 
> Along with the Liaoning, the other vessels in the fleet are the destroyers Jinan and Yinchuan and the frigate the Yantai. The three smaller vessels are open to visitors at the garrison’s Stonecutters Island naval base on Saturday and Sunday also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People holding tickets for the base’s three open days from Saturday to Monday are permitted to tour the three vessels. Those tickets were already handed out on Sunday.
> 
> The announcement said the visit and public arrangements had been made after the fleet finished the first stage of a training exercise and joined the local PLA garrison in celebrating the 20th anniversary of Hong Kong’s return to Chinese sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> Hongkongers camp out for tickets to tour Chinese aircraft carrier Liaoning in first public viewing | South China Morning Post



No Camera onboard? What a disappointment. I hoped some of them visitor wear a spy glasses and take those photo of the interior.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Link to great video of Liaoning transiting to SCS

--> 【独家！辽宁舰队航母编队最新视频震撼发布...-来自我和南海有个约会-微博视频​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

* Chinese aircraft carrier Liaoning’s latest routine training mission at sea *
CGTN
Published on Jul 2, 2017

Chinese aircraft carrier Liaoning is on the way to Hong Kong SAR for the celebration of the 20th anniversary of Hong Kong's return to China and the People's Liberation Army Hong Kong Garrison. A recent video shows the fleet's routine training mission at sea. The flotilla consists of Liaoning, China's first aircraft carrier, missile destroyers Jinan and Yinchuan, missile frigate Yantai, equipped with J-15 carrier-borne fighter jets and helicopters.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881766483080208384
Or here as a direct link:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Monday, July 03, 2017, 17:54
*Rush for Liaoning tickets*
By Agencies




People wait outside the Central Barracks in Hong Kong on July 3, 2017, for complimentary tickets to view the PLA Navy's aircraft carrier Liaoning. Only 2,000 tickets were handed out to permanent residents of Hong Kong. The Liaoning will visit Hong Kong from July 7 to July 11, 2017. (Parker Zheng/ China Daily)




A man reacts after securing two complimentary tickets at the Central Barracks in Hong Kong on July 3, 2017. (Parker Zheng / China Daily)




Yes, two tickets! At the Central Barracks in Hong Kong on July 3, 2017. (Parker Zheng / China Daily)




At the Central Barracks in Hong Kong on July 3, 2017. (Parker Zheng / China Daily)




This undated photo shows China's first aircraft carrier, the Liaoning. (Xinhua / Zha Chunming)




This undated photo shows a carrier-borne J-15 fighter jet taking off from China's first aircraft carrier, the Liaoning. (Xinhua / Zha Chunming)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Deino

I want two tickets too !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## JSCh

Picture of CV-16 entering HK harbour this morning.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## JSCh

*Hong Kong rolls out red carpet for Liaoning aircraft carrier and accompanying warships*
_Two destroyers and a frigate enter local waters along with China’s famous aircraft carrier_

PUBLISHED : Friday, 07 July, 2017, 11:26am
UPDATED : Friday, 07 July, 2017, 11:31am




Shirley Zhao

Two destroyers and a frigate from the battle group led by the Liaoning aircraft carrier were given a red-carpet welcome by Hong Kong’s top officials Chief Executive Carrie Lam Cheng Yuet-ngor and Chief Secretary Matthew Cheung Kin-chung at the People’s Liberation Army’s base on Stonecutters Island. 




The CNS Liaoning sailed into Hong Kong waters, its first port call in the city, at about 7am on Friday to mark the 20th anniversary of the city’s handover to Chinese rule.

The fleet comprises the aircraft carrier, the guided-missile destroyers CNS Jinan and CNS Yinchuan, the guided-missile frigate CNS Yantai, and several J-15 carrier-borne fighter jets and helicopters.

The Yantai arrived at the base at about 9am. The frigate was greeted by a fireboat – which welcomed the ship by spraying water – lion dancers and students in white caps, white shirts and crimson skirts or trousers waving Chinese and Hong Kong flags.




The Yinchuan approached at about 9.45am, with lion dancers performing amid the sound of gongs and drums, pupils and soldiers waving and guests rushing out of their seats to take photos and selfies. Crew members lined the deck and waved back.




A private party will be held on Friday, while the ships will be open for public viewing over the weekend.

The fleet will depart from Hong Kong next Tuesday.


Hong Kong rolls out red carpet for Liaoning aircraft carrier and accompanying warships | South China Morning Post

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883164176398430208

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

​

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Beast

中华海军强军梦实现了。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Top four places in Hong Kong to view Chinese aircraft carrier Liaoning – without tickets*
Weren’t one of the lucky 2,000 people who secured tickets to this weekend’s public viewing? It’s not too late to catch a glimpse of the famous vessel

PUBLISHED : Friday, 07 July, 2017, 1:22pm
UPDATED : Friday, 07 July, 2017, 1:22pm




Tony Cheung Tracy Zhang

As the massive Liaoning warship made its maiden call in Hong Kong on Friday morning, many early bird visitors and residents along the southern coast got a look – from afar – at the pride of China’s navy.

The port call marks the 20th anniversary of the city’s handover from British to Chinese rule, and 2,000 lucky people got tickets to board the aircraft carrier in the next two days, while the city’s dignitaries were also invited to visit it.

But if you are not one of the lucky 2,000, here are four ways to get a relatively close look at the Liaoning, which is berthed to the east of Lantau Island and north of Kau Yi Chau island.




*1. Go to Disneyland Resort Pier*
Take the MTR to Disneyland Resort station followed by a 10-minute walk to Disneyland’s public pier. From there, turn left to find a seaside footpath taking you to the eastern side of the resort’s future development zone. There, you will be quite close to the Liaoning.

Star Ferry also operates a service between Tsim Sha Tsui and the Disneyland Resort. It runs only four times a day and costs HK$180 per adult, but this should also get you quite close to the aircraft carrier.

About 20 people set off for the pier at about 9.30am on Friday, and they were not disappointed.

A 73-year-old man who called himself Mr Wong said he was at Disneyland Resort Pier because he had not managed to obtain tickets to the People’s Liberation Army’s open day during the weekend or to the Liaoning viewing.

“I went to Shek Kong at 11am on Monday to queue for a ticket but was too late to get any,” Wong said as he stood at the bank and pointed at the aircraft carrier in the distance. “I am loyal to our country.”

Yu Zhaoping, 63, a new Hong Kong resident from China’s Fujian Province, said that on the mainland, there was a very low chance of getting to see military boats.

“The Liaoning is China’s first aircraft carrier, which symbolises the power of our country,” Yu said. “It’s an unforgettable experience to see the ship at such a close distance.”




*2. Head to Peng Chau island*
There is frequent ferry service between Central and Peng Chau. Fares range from HK$15.90 to HK$43.50 depending on whether you are travelling on a Sunday and whether it is a high-speed ferry.

Upon arrival at the rural island, walk to Tung Wan beach and go uphill to the northeast via the Peng Chau Family Walk or walk up Finger Hill in the southeast. Both spots should give you a good view of the carrier.




*3. Board the Discovery Bay ferry*
The Discovery Bay ferry costs HK$40 per trip and takes only 25 minutes from Central. That will get you as close as you are likely to get to the colossal carrier.

While you might not have the perfect view of the Liaoning at Discovery Bay, consider chilling at one of the restaurants in the area or take a walk along the beach.




*4. Take the Harbour Cruise Bauhinia*
For bigger spenders, the cruise company is organising a special three-hour cruise on Saturday evening for families to get close to the Liaoning. Tickets cost HK$180 each and include a buffet dinner.


Top four places in Hong Kong to view Chinese aircraft carrier Liaoning – without tickets | South China Morning Post

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Deino



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

Via OedoSoldier / Twitter ! (THANKS)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## KRAIT

Cool Pics. 

Do you have pics of currently developing ACs?


----------



## Deino

KRAIT said:


> Cool Pics.
> 
> Do you have pics of currently developing ACs?




I think You just need to look thru the Type 002 thread !


----------



## Deino

Hey guys, where are You all ! All at HK to view the Liaoning ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Shifu



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Pyr0test



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Beast



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ChineseLuver

Shifu said:


>



The most interesting part other than the women greeting,recording is that she mentioned 2 more bigger aircraft carriers in the making!
Probably got the info from those little chit chats between those HK politicians and sailors during the meet up session

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Captain77W

The type 001 looks tiny when compared to the containerships passing her

Photo rules relaxed on Liaoning as senior officials among first guests invited onto Chinese aircraft carrier during its Hong Kong visit

Guests were able to take photos of two J-15 fighter jets inside hangar but only chief executive Carrie Lam and former leaders Leung Chun-ying and Tung Chee-hwa had opportunity to go on flight deck

Minnie Chan Ng Kang-chung Danny Mok Shirley Zhao Chow Chung-yan

UPDATED : Friday, 7 Jul 2017, 11:35PM


165

As dusk fell over Hong Kong on Friday, the first guests were taken aboard the Liaoning, China’s first operational aircraft carrier that is berthed off southern Tsing Yi.

Among those invited were more than 400 guests from military, political and business circles. They were hosted by the Liaoning’s commander, Rear Admiral Ding Yi.

Liaoning: everything you need to know about China’s first aircraft carrier





Almost all senior Hong Kong government officials led by Chief Executive Carrie Lam, former leaders Tung Chee-hwa and Leung Chun-ying and lawmakers were among the guests.




A photo of a J-15 fighter jet inside the hangar on the Liaoning. Photo: Chow Chung-Yan

Some visitors were disappointed as only Lam, Tung and Leung had the opportunity to go on the flight deck, while other visitors had to stay inside the hangar for a buffet dinner.


However, there was one surprise as photo taking was finally allowed inside the carrier. Guests were able to take photos of two J-15 fighter jets inside the hanger.

The 60,900-tonne warship made its entry into Hong Kong waters early on Friday.

Hong Kong rolls out red carpet for Liaoning aircraft carrier warship escort


Dwarfing its 20 escorting Hong Kong police launches, the Liaoning sailed through the East Lamma Channel. Its size meant it could not sail into Victoria Harbour.

The surrounding area was made a no-fly zone from 7am on Friday to 10.30am next Tuesday during the fleet’s debut visit to the city. No aircraft, drones, model aircraft, kites, and balloons are allowed; Government Flying Service planes are the only exception.









Carrie Lam cuts a cake at the evening reception on board the Liaoning. Photo: Chow Chung-yan


The carrier battle group comprises the Liaoning, the guided-missile destroyers Jinan and Yinchuan, the guided-missile frigate Yantai and several J-15 carrier-borne jets and helicopters. This is the Liaoning’s maiden visit to Hong Kong to mark the 20th anniversary of the city’s handover from British to Chinese rule.

The PLA Navy said the battle group left its home port in Qingdao, Shandong province for routine training.


The Yantai arrived at the PLA’s naval base on Stonecutters Island at about 9am. The frigate was greeted by a fireboat – which welcomed the ship by spraying water – lion dancers and students in white caps, white shirts and crimson skirts or trousers waving Chinese and Hong Kong flags.

Guests, as well as soldiers in land, sea and air uniforms, looked on at the naval base pier as the frigate approached.




Chief Executive Carrie Lam arrives at the welcoming ceremony for the Liaoning at Stonecutters Island. Photo: David Wong


The crowd grew even more excited as the Yinchuan approached the base at about 9.45am, with lion dancers performing amid the sound of gongs and drums, pupils and soldiers waving and guests rushing out of their seats to take photos and selfies. Crew members lined the deck and waved back.




The 300-metre aircraft carrier is paying a five-day visit to Hong Kong. Photo: Dickson Lee


Carrie Lam and Beijing liaison office director Zhang Xiaoming, along with other officials, arrived at the pier at about 9.50am to greet the crew members as they stepped down the ramp.

Four students at the pier handed crew leaders flowers after they landed.

The welcoming ceremony started at about 10am, with the Hong Kong Police Band playing the national anthem.


Addressing the guests, Lam thanked the central government for sending the aircraft carrier and its accompanying ships to Hong Kong.

“I believe this can let citizens experience the country’s military development, especially the development of the naval force,” Lam said. “This will greatly enhance Hong Kong citizens’ understanding and recognition of the country.”



Former chief executive Tung Chee-hwa was also invited to the welcoming ceremony. Photo: David Wong


Tung Chee-hwa was one of the officiating guests for the ceremony, but Leung Chun-ying, who became a vice-chairman of the Chinese People’s Political Consultative Conference like Tung, was not at the ceremony.




(From left) Liaison office director Zhang Xiaoming, former chief executive Tung Chee-wah, Chief Executive Carrie Lam, Rear Admiral Ding Yi and another commander at the welcoming ceremony. Photo: David Wong


The Liaoning’s commander, Ding Yi, said officers would visit Hong Kong communities and participate in charity and social service activities with non-governmental organisations.

The Liaoning’s visit showed that Hong Kong was very important to the central government, Ding said. “We believe [the visit] can further encourage Hong Kong compatriots’ passion to love the country and Hong Kong.”

Some 1,600 guests attended the ceremony.




Rear Admiral Ding Yi speaks at the welcoming ceremony. Photo: David Wong


Five things to know about China aircraft carrier visit to Hong Kong

After the ceremony, Lam, Zhang and other officials boarded the Yinchuan to inspect its equipment.

Public tours of the Liaoning are to be available on Saturday and Sunday. A total of 2,000 tickets were distributed. Only Hong Kong permanent identity card holders can join. Another 1,600 tickets went to designated organisations.




The Liaoning is accompanied by three other navy ships as it sails into Hong Kong. Photo: Sam Tsang


Due to security concerns, children under 11, pregnant women and people with impaired mobility are not allowed on board.

91-year-old Hong Kong woman queues for hours in heat and rain to visit Chinese aircraft carrier Liaoning.... only to be told she is too ‘fragile’

Ticket holders can board the Liaoning – named after a northeastern province in China – and view its fighter aircraft, helicopters and other carrier-based weapons in designated areas during a visit limited to one hour on either day.




A closer look at the weapons on the Yantai. Photo: David Wong


No cameras are allowed on board. A spokesman for the PLA’s Hong Kong garrison said he had yet to receive any confirmation of whether visitors could take pictures in specified areas on the carrier.

Mainland carrier Liaoning and battle group enters Taiwan Strait

Arrangements will be made to ferry visitors to the Liaoning from Central waterfront, after security checks are completed.

Macau-based military affairs commentator Antony Wong Dong offered some insights for those planning to visit.


Visitors should also look at the advanced radars on the deck

ANTONY WONG DONG, MILITARY AFFAIRS COMMENTATOR

“The J-15 jets, sometimes called Flying Sharks, are reportedly on par with the American Boeing F/A-18 Super Hornet. Visitors should also look at the advanced radars on the deck,” he said.

The three smaller warships – the Jinan, Yinchuan and Yantai – are open to visitors at Stonecutters on Saturday and Sunday. Those holding tickets – distributed earlier – for the base’s three open days from Saturday to Monday can tour all three 

PLA Navy spokesman Liang Yang said earlier in Beijing that it was hoped the visit could help enhance Hongkongers’ understanding of achievements made in national defence and army building.

The Liaoning is a refitted Soviet-era vessel and was commissioned by the PLA Navy in 2012. Its battle group carried out a live-fire exercise in the South China Sea and western Pacific Ocean in December and January.

The Liaoning measures more than 300 metres long and about 75 metres wide, and is powered by a conventional propulsion system.

MORE ON THIS STORY


 
In pictures: Hong Kong rolls out red carpet for Liaoning aircraft carrier and accompanying warships
 
Top four places in Hong Kong to view Chinese aircraft carrier Liaoning – without tickets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Photo of first batch of visitor on CV-16 this morning.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Captain77W

Looks like the set of top gun


----------



## JSCh

​
Souvenir/Items distributed to the visitor.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Amember



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*Liaoning aircraft carrier leaves Hong Kong after public visit *
By Meng Yaping
2017-07-11 11:00 GMT+8

China's first aircraft carrier, the Liaoning, left Hong Kong on Tuesday after participating in celebrations of the 20th anniversary of the region's return to China.



Soldiers form four Chinese characters meaning "Hello, Hong Kong" on the Liaoning aircraft carrier during its visit to the region. /VCG Photo

Over 700 people came to see the Liaoning off, as a departure ceremony was held by the local government.

The vessel arrived in Hong Kong on Friday carrying a squadron of J-15 fighter jets and helicopters, and accompanied by a fleet of Chinese warships including destroyers Jinan and Yinchuan and frigate Yantai.



Visitors pose for photos on the flight deck of the Liaoning in Hong Kong, July 9, 2017. /Xinhua Photo

China's first aircraft carrier was open to the public for the first time on Saturday and Sunday. 

About 50,000 people visited the fleet and some 4,000 visitors were allowed a one-hour tour of designated areas of the carrier as well as its ship-borne weapons.



Visitors pose for photos on the flight deck of the Liaoning in Hong Kong, July 9, 2017. /Xinhua Photo

On Monday, crew members from the Liaoning, together with the People's Liberation Army's (PLA) Garrison in Hong Kong, visited a care home for the elderly.




"These elderly people have contributed a lot to Hong Kong’s development," said crew member Zhao Jinlu. "I am glad to see they are well cared for. I want to talk to them and learn how to take better care of the old people in my family." 

"These events have been held for more than a decade. They have helped tighten ties between the PLA and the Hong Kong people," said Gao Feng from the PLA Hong Kong Garrison.

The Liaoning, which entered service in the PLA Navy in 2012, is a refurbished aircraft carrier built from the hull of a former Soviet Union ship bought from Ukraine. It was China's only aircraft carrier until April 2017, when the country unveiled its first homemade carrier, the Type 001A.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SingaporeGuy

JSCh said:


> *Liaoning aircraft carrier leaves Hong Kong after public visit *
> By Meng Yaping
> 2017-07-11 11:00 GMT+8
> 
> China's first aircraft carrier, the Liaoning, left Hong Kong on Tuesday after participating in celebrations of the 20th anniversary of the region's return to China.
> 
> 
> 
> Soldiers form four Chinese characters meaning "Hello, Hong Kong" on the Liaoning aircraft carrier during its visit to the region. /VCG Photo
> 
> Over 700 people came to see the Liaoning off, as a departure ceremony was held by the local government.
> 
> The vessel arrived in Hong Kong on Friday carrying a squadron of J-15 fighter jets and helicopters, and accompanied by a fleet of Chinese warships including destroyers Jinan and Yinchuan and frigate Yantai.
> 
> 
> 
> Visitors pose for photos on the flight deck of the Liaoning in Hong Kong, July 9, 2017. /Xinhua Photo
> 
> China's first aircraft carrier was open to the public for the first time on Saturday and Sunday.
> 
> About 50,000 people visited the fleet and some 4,000 visitors were allowed a one-hour tour of designated areas of the carrier as well as its ship-borne weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> Visitors pose for photos on the flight deck of the Liaoning in Hong Kong, July 9, 2017. /Xinhua Photo
> 
> On Monday, crew members from the Liaoning, together with the People's Liberation Army's (PLA) Garrison in Hong Kong, visited a care home for the elderly.
> 
> View attachment 410384​
> "These elderly people have contributed a lot to Hong Kong’s development," said crew member Zhao Jinlu. "I am glad to see they are well cared for. I want to talk to them and learn how to take better care of the old people in my family."
> 
> "These events have been held for more than a decade. They have helped tighten ties between the PLA and the Hong Kong people," said Gao Feng from the PLA Hong Kong Garrison.
> 
> The Liaoning, which entered service in the PLA Navy in 2012, is a refurbished aircraft carrier built from the hull of a former Soviet Union ship bought from Ukraine. It was China's only aircraft carrier until April 2017, when the country unveiled its first homemade carrier, the Type 001A.



I dont think singapore government will allow liaoning to berth at changi and allow the singaporean public to visit because of our ties to usa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lmjiao

OK, guys. Sorry I started some unrelated topic. How about go back to the CV discussion now?






CV-16 Liaoning leaving Hongkong on July 11st.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 592257001

yusheng said:


> View attachment 411395
> View attachment 411397



Those yellow words on the port side of the bridge say "beware of jet blast, propellers and rotors". Carbon copy of USN lol.


----------



## lcloo

592257001 said:


> Those yellow words on the port side of the bridge say "beware of jet blast, propellers and rotors". Carbon copy of USN lol.



取人之长，补已之短，省时省力。何以不为？ 此非拷贝，而是必须。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lmjiao

592257001 said:


> Those yellow words on the port side of the bridge say "beware of jet blast, propellers and rotors". Carbon copy of USN lol.


Laugh out loud, well done, boys.

Chinese Navy should learn from the US Navy with high respect for every small details.
We don't have to adopt every thing, but we should understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Some nice HD pictures of CV-16 in HK

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## JSCh

CV-16 reported to be back in Qingdao homeport.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## grey boy 2

Wall paper quality picture of CV-16 from HK

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Beast

grey boy 2 said:


> Wall paper quality picture of CV-16 from HK


Welcome back grey boy 2!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

A nice picture of CV-16 from HK

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Deino

grey boy 2 said:


> A nice picture of CV-16 from HK




Simply beautiful ! Thanks for posting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Some more pictures of CV-16 and J-15 from HK

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## grey boy 2

CV-16 from HK

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Penguin

grey boy 2 said:


> A nice picture of CV-16 from HK


Excellent shot. Look how dinky that Type 056 appears wnext to Liaoning ;-)


----------



## monitor

Liaoning looks cool nobody can noticed it's a restoration from a rusted empty hull. A example of Chinese people dedication and determination.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## grey boy 2

CV-16 from HK

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh

* Liaoning aircraft carrier merchandise aims to promote China’s naval culture *
By Wei Xi Source:Global Times Published: 2017/7/27 17:43:39

* Branded merchandise aims to promote China’s naval culture *



Zhang Yan holds a plaque featuring the badge for China's _Liaoning_ aircraft carrier. Photo: Li Hao/GT



A pop-up card featuring the _Jiaolong_, China's manned deep-sea research submersible Photo: Li Hao/GT



Caps with the _Liaoning_ aircraft carrier logo Photo: Li Hao/GT

China's first aircraft carrier, the _Liaoning_, made a big splash when it pulled into Hong Kong earlier in July, its first trip to the city. Perhaps looking to remember the occasion, numerous Hongkongers who went down to see the ship ended up walking home with _Liaoning_ brand caps, T-shirts, key rings and other related merchandise.

Developed by the Cultural Creative Office of the China Shipbuilding Information Center, these _Liaoning_-related merchandise all feature the ship's badge in one form or another. The China Shipbuilding Information Center is a subordinate unit of the China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation, which reconstructed the former Soviet vessel after it was bought from Ukraine. 

According to military news site mil.news.sina.com.cn, T-shirts with the aircraft carrier's pennant number, 16, sold out completely during the _Liaoning_'s visit to the city, while caps and belts also proved very popular.

Zhang Yan, director of the Cultural Creative Office, told the Global Times that the merchandise that sold well all had something in common - they were all items that could be used in daily life.

"But more important factors are the charm this Chinese aircraft carrier possesses and the love people have for the motherland," she noted.

Set up in 2013, the Cultural Creative Office aims to promote China's naval culture through simple products that ordinary citizens will enjoy.

While there are a number of people in China interested in military "naval vessels or marine equipment, these items are far removed from people's daily lives. However, through these derivative products, people have a much easier time learning about China's naval culture," Zhang said, adding that they also sell a stuffed toy mascot of China's manned deep-sea research submersible the _Jiaolong_, which has proved very popular among children.

While this merchandise may not look like much, they possess a deeper significance for Chinese. For instance, Zhang explained that sailors will often exchange the caps for their ship, such as the _Liaoning_ cap, with sailors from other vessels.

While his team only consists of 10 people, Zhang said that the office has high requirements for employees when it comes to artistic ability and knowledge about naval culture.

Zhang emphasized that designing products is not as easy as it seems.

"Many people will naturally think to use blue for these products, but only our senior designer goes that extra step to think of whether to use navy blue or air force blue," she said.

Looking to get more involved in the market, the Cultural Creative Office has registered for a store on Taobao, China's largest online shopping website, and is negotiating the licensing rights for their merchandise with private companies.

Another reason for the move is that the office has noticed a few copycat products being sold, a majority of which are poorly made.

"We do not want such crudely made products to ruin our reputation," Zhang said.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## lmjiao

JSCh said:


> Caps with the _Liaoning_ aircraft carrier logo Photo: Li Hao/GT


I want this cap

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

lmjiao said:


> I want this cap


Go Taobao.


----------



## lmjiao

Beast said:


> Go Taobao.


I am in Japan now.


----------



## T-55

Liaoning aircraft carrier promotion video

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## lmjiao

T-55 said:


> Liaoning aircraft carrier promotion video


Fantastic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

Uyghur girls serving on China's first aircraft carrier

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## beijingwalker

Kazakh girl from Xinjiang serving on AC

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

beijingwalker said:


> Uyghur girls serving on China's first aircraft carrier





beijingwalker said:


> Kazakh girl from Xinjiang serving on AC


I'm just fine to see any ethnic incl. the many minority ethnics serving onboard of Liaoning and other naval ships... but just make sure no member of LGBTQIA being allowed onboard, unlike those very advanced nations!!  Not even under the name of freedom and human rights!! Ha ha ha

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Brainsucker

@samsara : In a country like China, you don't know who's LGBT (except the T, transgender) and who's straight. Because they keep their sexual orientation in secret, if they want to join the PLA.


----------



## samsara

Brainsucker said:


> @samsara : In a country like China, you don't know who's LGBT (except the T, transgender) and who's straight. Because they keep their sexual orientation in secret, if they want to join the PLA.


True! But for how long can one hide, esp. within the small and confined environment like a CV?

Having said this, if one succeeds to keep it from others over extended period, then he or she has been behaved quite well in line with normality! In that case he or she may not be quite an issue.


~~~~~~~~~~~
_"I have no malice toward gays. I feel the same way about people who have the flu. I want them to get better, and I don’t want it to spread." - Henry Makow_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kuge

beijingwalker said:


> Kazakh girl from Xinjiang serving on AC


great...it is a pity food should be prepared separately due to religions.


----------



## beijingwalker

kuge said:


> great...it is a pity food should be prepared separately due to religions.


It's a common practice everywhere in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ozranger

kuge said:


> great...it is a pity food should be prepared separately due to religions.



I saw for once someone mentioned that they changed the name of the restaurant from Halal restaurant into ethnic restaurant due to strong social objection. Not sure if it is real.


----------



## aziqbal

kuge said:


> great...it is a pity food should be prepared separately due to religions.



Why china is unable to cater for different religions on carrier ?

And what is wrong with halal restaurant, is it your ignorance ?

Chinese eat dogs we should ban all Chinese in Europe because dog is a pet there ?


----------



## GiantPanda

aziqbal said:


> Why china is unable to cater for different religions on carrier ?
> 
> And what is wrong with halal restaurant, is it your ignorance ?
> 
> Chinese eat dogs we should ban all Chinese in Europe because dog is a pet there ?



China DOES cater to different religions with three halal cafeterias on the carrier.

Read the thread first before making an ignorant statement about dogs and Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## yantong1980

aziqbal said:


> Why china is unable to cater for different religions on carrier ?
> 
> And what is wrong with halal restaurant, is it your ignorance ?
> 
> Chinese eat dogs we should ban all Chinese in Europe because dog is a pet there ?



Lol, not all Chinese food about dog, stop being brainwashed. I think today Chinese younger generation will stay away from eating thing like that. Because PLA servicemen/women came from many background and belief, and this number will increase, they should not using non-halal stuff so supply and food preparedness will more efficient, especially in place like carrier, servicemen should not meet any differences between them like this in serving their country.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ozranger

aziqbal said:


> Why china is unable to cater for different religions on carrier ?
> 
> And what is wrong with halal restaurant, is it your ignorance ?
> 
> Chinese eat dogs we should ban all Chinese in Europe because dog is a pet there ?



My understanding is that there is no problem with restaurants named with Halal outside the armed forces. If you can go to China you will clearly see that. Halal restaurants are everywhere in China.

As PLA and PAP, things are totally different because they are CCP's armed force. So no religions are allowed to be practiced within the troops. PLA and PAP are highly political military groups. You may argue it is of dictatorship or something, but normal Chinese people, including most Muslim ethnic groups, offer profound comprehension to such a structure. They definitely learned a lot of lessons from the past foreign invasions and civil wars, and have grown an extreme sensitivity to the unity of the nation with a conclusion that a highly political armed force is really needed.

That's the reason why they name the restaurants as ethnic restaurants to avoid any religious indication and ease the public concerns over the unity issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

C'mon folks you all can do better than talking all these culinary or religious things in this *AIRCRAFT CARRIER* THREAD... bring in news or beautiful pics on Liaoning or just let it rest in tranquility!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## aziqbal

Actually I know that China is catering for all

It was a sarcastic comment for Kuge who said why should china cater for different religions which was a ignorant statement and he got a similar reply

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## samsara

_A cool picture of Liaoning aircraft carrier - from July 2017_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

More news of CV-16 from Dalian will be expected soon 近日，蓝鲨小队特别报道组将再次前往大连

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Figaro

grey boy 2 said:


> More news of CV-16 from Dalian will be expected soon 近日，蓝鲨小队特别报道组将再次前往大连


Another training exercise? Probably in the Yellow Sea this time?


----------



## samsara

*FIVE YEARS AGO, the very first Chinese aircraft carrier CV-16 LIAONING
was commissioned into the active service by PLA Navy [2012.09.25]*

















_East Pendulum‏ @HenriKenhmann 2017.09.25_

Five years ago I was nowhere near to pay any attention into the military things... and how time runs so fast... does anyone still recall the events of the past 5 years?_ _

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2

Inside the CIC (Combat Information Center) of CV-16
《强军》曝光辽宁舰作战情报中心（CIC）
#海上长城# #海空雄鹰# CIC即作战情报中心，是军舰行动的大脑，将军舰的防空、反潜、反舰、电子战、编队指挥以及其他情报系统整合到一起，是舰艇作战的核心。对辽宁舰而言，其CIC往往也会是航母编队指挥所之所在。
一般在军舰CIC里汇集了舰艇各作战部门所属武器、传感器的控制台、显示器以及作战系统，指挥员就在CIC里通过汇总的信息定下作战决心，对敌方目标进行打击。

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
11


----------



## grey boy 2

Nice

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Imran Khan

grey boy 2 said:


> Nice


looks good and powerful AC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

grey boy 2 said:


> Inside the CIC (Combat Information Center) of CV-16
> 《强军》曝光辽宁舰作战情报中心（CIC）
> #海上长城# #海空雄鹰# CIC即作战情报中心，是军舰行动的大脑，将军舰的防空、反潜、反舰、电子战、编队指挥以及其他情报系统整合到一起，是舰艇作战的核心。对辽宁舰而言，其CIC往往也会是航母编队指挥所之所在。
> 一般在军舰CIC里汇集了舰艇各作战部门所属武器、传感器的控制台、显示器以及作战系统，指挥员就在CIC里通过汇总的信息定下作战决心，对敌方目标进行打击。


Very important news & photos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

CV-16 has been in a training trip since early October this year 【辽宁舰再次出海训练】2017年10月上旬，辽阔的海面上，辽宁舰飞行甲板上一片紧张、忙碌，伴随着震耳欲聋的轰鸣声，一架架舰载战斗机腾空而起，直刺海天。




Disclaimer: I do not warrant the accuracy or completeness of the information, text, graphics, links or other items contained within these materials.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

From weibo.
Today, 23rd Nov is the date for the first aircraft launch and landing from Liaoning five years ago.








​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

salute to Xu Zengping the great

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

@yusheng, yes, it's a cool video! 

I wonder if there's any chance to get an *offline* copy of this video? Or can you share an offline copy by some other means (youtube, uploaded to a free file hosting etc)? I can't download it from Youku site  and btw I can't locate the date this video was uploaded there, where to look the posted date info?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng

samsara said:


> @yusheng, yes, it's a cool video!
> 
> I wonder if there's any chance to get an *offline* copy of this video?


maybe i can do it for you if i can send the file to your email box, a enough big box. three flv file， total 70m.
and maybe you can doload from:
http://www.bilibili.com/video/av11877154/

it was for CCTV blog , about June 2017。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

yusheng said:


> maybe i can do it for you if i can send the file to your email box, a enough big box. three flv file， total 70m.
> and maybe you can doload from:
> http://www.bilibili.com/video/av11877154/
> 
> it was for CCTV blog , about June 2017。


Thanks @yusheng, you may send the high quality video to my auxiliary box at 3259450884 at QQ dotcom... qq is generous enough for big-size attachment even for free account.
Btw if you do have the single file version, it's preferred, otherwise I need to find out on how to merge the 3 parts into one  but if that's all you have then no problem, just go ahead, I should be able to find the way to merge them eventually. I can watch at www.bilibili.com same as youku but not able to grab the file 

Btw too bad this forum don't the PM feature whereas members can send private message among members :-(

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

CCTV report Liaoning CBG passed through Taiwan Strait on the night of 4 Jan 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

At Sanya ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

Pardon ... these are images from July (?) in Hongkong ... this is the real one (via dafengxiao)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yjdlbcj

A young man in Pakistan, our TV programs of our military experts question: if we need to, Chinese will put the aircraft carrier battle group deployed to Gwadar?


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese aircraft carrier enters Taiwan's ADIZ again*
2018/03/21 11:31:57




Taipei, March 21 (CNA) China's aircraft carrier, the Liaoning, entered waters that are part of Taiwan's air defense identification zone (ADIZ) on Tuesday, Defense Minister Yen Teh-fa (嚴德發) said, but he insisted his ministry is keeping a close watch on Beijing's regional drills.

Pressed on the issue by lawmakers at the Legislature's Foreign Affairs and National Defense Committee, Yen confirmed on Wednesday the Liaoning did in fact enter the Taiwan Strait, which is part of Taiwan's ADIZ, on Tuesday after participating in drills in the East China Sea on Sunday and Monday.

He said, however, he was not at liberty to disclose any more details or comment on the issue, but noted that the military is monitoring all of China's regional drills from start to finish and will respond as needed.

The last time the Liaoning was sighted near Taiwan was on Jan. 16 when it entered Taiwan's ADIZ, sailing just west of the Taiwan Strait's median line. 

(By Matt Yu and Kuan-lin Liu)


Chinese aircraft carrier enters Taiwan's ADIZ again | Cross-Strait Affairs | FOCUS TAIWAN - CNA ENGLISH NEWS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/chinese-navy-plan-news-discussions.84213/page-302#post-10359585


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979136031109689344

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Is this a real image?? or psed?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> Is this a real image?? or psed?
> 
> View attachment 462537


PS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

Deino said:


> Is this a real image?? or psed?
> 
> View attachment 462537


PSed from 2009 Qingdao Naval parade.

Hope we will see an even bigger 2019 naval parade.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh

from weibo, photo taken at Sanya showing Liaoning returning to port.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beast



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

207, 208 ???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## lcloo

CV 16 Liaoning and her escorts were spotted 350km south of Okinawa islands on 20th April.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

lcloo said:


> CV 16 Liaoning and her escorts were spotted 350km south of Okinawa islands on 20th April.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

2018.4.20

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## samsara

_Chinese Navy aircraft carrier fleet carries out exercises in Western Pacific — CGTN 2018.04.20_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nika

*original size*













*original size*
*















*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

View attachment 468487
View attachment 468488

https://m.weibo.cn/5996312730/4231745362721881

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yusheng

internal， mapunit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2018-04/24/content_8013780.htm

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
11


----------



## LKJ86

impressive video
http://video.weibo.com/show?fid=1034:d269de7d4ee6b3e3af5b571c6971d334

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

2018.4.24




























http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2018-04/27/content_8018202.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

* Chinese aircraft carrier formation returns after live-fire drills *
_ Source: Xinhua_ |_ 2018-04-26 21:51:34 _|_ Editor: pengying_

QINGDAO, April 26 (Xinhua) -- China's Liaoning aircraft carrier formation Thursday returned to a military port in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, after more than 10 days of live-fire exercises.

The formation took part in a navy review in the South China Sea on April 12. After that, the formation sailed through the Bashi Channel into the West Pacific, and then voyaged through the Miyako Strait to reach the East China Sea. It conducted high-sea training in these waters.

The live combat drills included shipborne fighter planes taking off and landing in complex conditions, and confrontations in water and airspace, aiming to enhance the formation's combat capability.

The drills concluded successfully, with the formation's combat capability tested and improved.

source:http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2018-04/26/c_137139432.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


> 2018.4.24
> View attachment 469691
> View attachment 469692
> View attachment 469693
> View attachment 469694
> View attachment 469695
> View attachment 469696
> View attachment 469697
> View attachment 469698
> View attachment 469699
> 
> http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2018-04/27/content_8018202.htm


@LKJ86, Your following batch of 9 pics was just "repeated" by the same user at the Liaoning thread in SDF... without any due credit. 
Don't you consider to put some simple watermark at some "key pics", the most prominent ones within a series (such as "Via PDF"), no need for all pics in a batch if you feel it's troublesome. But if you feel it's okay for such transfer, then I will say no more in your case  it's your call... I simply notify you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

samsara said:


> @LKJ86, Your following batch of 9 pics was just "repeated" by the same user at the Liaoning thread in SDF... without any due credit.
> Don't you consider to put some simple watermark at some "key pics", the most prominent ones within a series (such as "Via PDF"), no need for all pics in a batch if you feel it's troublesome. But if you feel it's okay for such transfer, then I will say no more in your case  it's your call... I simply notify you.


Hi, bro. Thanks for reminding.
I am happy to post interesting pics here, and do my best to provide their sources or remain their original watermarks, to make people find the original copy easier. So, it is hard to avoid that the pics were "repeated" by others.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


> Hi, bro. Thanks for reminding.
> I am happy to post interesting pics here, and do my best to provide their sources or remain their original watermakrs, to make people find the original copy easier. So, it is hard to avoid that the pics were "repeated" by others.


Yes, you're damned right for those pics upload with obvious source, open link  
My bad, I should say that I mean those "significant" pics with NO obvious source (so, not this kind of case). I think you occasionally upload some significant pics with no obvious (open) source  That's where your own watermark will matter.


----------



## LKJ86

samsara said:


> Yes, you're damned right for those pics upload with obvious source, open link
> My bad, I should say that I mean those "significant" pics with NO obvious source (so, not this kind of case). I think you occasionally upload some significant pics with no obvious (open) source  That's where your own watermark will matter.


Besides, I don't know the websits like SDF, and it is a impossible job for me to check whether the pics have been posted or not. Maybe I also do the "repeated" work unwittingly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Liaoning VS Type 001







Web source

https://www.toutiao.com/a6549503717488460302/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

vs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Nice video from PLA Military Network -> 
【重磅！辽宁舰最新视频震撼发布！看得人热...-来自中国军视网-微博视频​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


> vs


From agency sources, Type001A carrier is 315m long while Liaoning CV-16 is only 304m.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Beast said:


> From agency sources, Type001A carrier is 315m long while Liaoning CV-16 is only 304m.




No, they are exactly the same.


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Liaoning Aircraft Carrier Latest Training Video Release!

video link

http://ips.ifeng.com/video19.ifeng....5e99f12f78d418e6eaa5fa8c34e2&tm=1526700311589


http://v.ifeng.com/video_14994695.shtml

Liaoning Aircraft Carrier Latest Training Video Release!

video link

http://ips.ifeng.com/video19.ifeng....5e99f12f78d418e6eaa5fa8c34e2&tm=1526700311589


http://v.ifeng.com/video_14994695.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


> Liaoning Aircraft Carrier Latest Training Video Release!
> 
> video link
> 
> http://ips.ifeng.com/video19.ifeng.com/video09/2018/05/18/28065854-102-009-120042.mp4?vid=12f29d52-7538-46f3-ba28-f8bad7bddd0b&uid=1525335697897_gmsn8y7633&from=v_Free&pver=vHTML5Player_v2.0.0&sver=&se=燃新闻&cat=51-10075&ptype=51&platform=pc&sourceType=h5&dt=1526615953000&gid=-g_B8WN2bgQi&sign=3b475e99f12f78d418e6eaa5fa8c34e2&tm=1526700311589
> 
> 
> http://v.ifeng.com/video_14994695.shtml
> 
> Liaoning Aircraft Carrier Latest Training Video Release!
> 
> video link
> 
> http://ips.ifeng.com/video19.ifeng.com/video09/2018/05/18/28065854-102-009-120042.mp4?vid=12f29d52-7538-46f3-ba28-f8bad7bddd0b&uid=1525335697897_gmsn8y7633&from=v_Free&pver=vHTML5Player_v2.0.0&sver=&se=燃新闻&cat=51-10075&ptype=51&platform=pc&sourceType=h5&dt=1526615953000&gid=-g_B8WN2bgQi&sign=3b475e99f12f78d418e6eaa5fa8c34e2&tm=1526700311589
> 
> 
> http://v.ifeng.com/video_14994695.shtml




Wrong thread


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> Nice video from PLA Military Network ->
> 【重磅！辽宁舰最新视频震撼发布！看得人热...-来自中国军视网-微博视频​







CV-16 and 056








​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

JSCh said:


> CV-16 and 056
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

New aircraft tractor







https://m.weibo.cn/1740979351/4242799773883690

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

Big news!














video:http://video.weibo.com/show?fid=1034:86b32f54f4fcd7914daa878a0cbec3e8

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## MReynolds

Nicely done. Night landings during full moon. Was this done during their recent exercise in the West Pacific?


----------



## LKJ86

https://m.weibo.cn/5590925757/4243272425132920

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


> View attachment 476357



Ähhhmm ... that's a Russian Mig-29K !


----------



## nang2

Deino said:


> Ähhhmm ... that's a Russian Mig-29K !


Yeah, I was wondering about the same thing. The first two pictures are of Migs.


----------



## MReynolds

A youtube video for those that cannot access that Chinese website.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/ZJ2adqVkp5Sld_MxDesPpw

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GumNaam

can't wait to see the 3rd Chinese air craft carrier with a catapult system!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IblinI

GumNaam said:


> can't wait to see the 3rd Chinese air craft carrier with a catapult system!


Can't wait to see double AC groups in action, one thing at a time.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Figaro

YuChen said:


> Can't wait to see double AC groups in action, one thing at a time.


Why did your comment get negative rating

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daniel808

YuChen said:


> Can't wait to see double AC groups in action, one thing at a time.




Why this comment got a negative rating?
@Slav Defence @waz @Deino @Horus

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Figaro

Daniel808 said:


> Why this comment got a negative rating?
> @Slav Defence @waz @Deino @Horus


I think it may have been an accident ... waiting for another mod to resolve.


----------



## waz

Figaro said:


> I think it may have been an accident ... waiting for another mod to resolve.



Taken away.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

Barracks ship 88 arrived at Dalian.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Nice indeed！


----------



## LKJ86

JSCh said:


> Barracks ship 88 arrived at Dalian.







https://m.weibo.cn/1740979351/4245072586901816

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AMG_12

What's the function of Barracks ship? Does it always accompany the Carrier?


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## MReynolds

Did the shipyard relocate the Liaoning? So this visit is likely an upgrade.



Game.Invade said:


> What's the function of Barracks ship? Does it always accompany the Carrier?



AFAIK, no. It's likely used if the port doesn't have enough accommodations or the accommodations onboard is unusable due to maintenance or repairs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng

Game.Invade said:


> What's the function of Barracks ship? Does it always accompany the Carrier?



not purely about accommodations, mainly for trainning personal , Liaoning is also a trainning ship, which means two or three same suits of aircraft personal trainning at the same time. so , carrier crew are fully ready long before 17 is machnically ready. in that way, ship 88 , 89 usually accompany with 16,17， but not all the time.
in the near future, when 16,17 and 88,89 carry out trainning operation, it can produce about 5,6 set of AC crew. also indicates that China will built more AC.






https://weibo.com/u/6359512653?is_hot=1

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 477695


 

Please give a translation


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Nothing new, Liaoning ship is no longer a training ship, but a combat ship.






Said China's Ministry of National Defense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> Please give a translation


CV-16 is officially announced to reach initial systematic operational capability.



Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


> Nothing new, Liaoning ship is no longer a training ship, but a combat ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Said China's Ministry of National Defense.


IMO, it mainly plays a role for training.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

Thanks a lot !


----------



## LKJ86

https://m.weibo.cn/1628370105/4247982070574952

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

https://m.weibo.cn/6005843218/4251834640401374

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tsubodai

Interesting article in a Chinese Defense magazine that hypothesizes how PLANS 16 and 17 (?) might be upgraded in the future. They use the modification to the USS Midway as an example of an "extreme makeover". Nice looking end result. They don't suggest this will happen, more that a radial upgrade to a large aircraft carrier has been done before. in short, bow ramp removed and replaced by catapults, and 3 deck-edge lifts, enlarge flight deck.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> Barracks ship 88 arrived at Dalian.


From weibo user,

蓝鲨小队
今天 13:25 来自 iPhone客户端
文字播报：今早，88舰已经离开船厂出海。

*13:25 today *from *iPhone client*
Text only report: This morning, 88 ships have left the shipyard to go to sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

JSCh said:


> From weibo user,
> 
> 蓝鲨小队
> 今天 13:25 来自 iPhone客户端
> 文字播报：今早，88舰已经离开船厂出海。
> 
> *13:25 today *from *iPhone client*
> Text only report: This morning, 88 ships have left the shipyard to go to sea.


Back again.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

https://m.weibo.cn/1770504353/4260243636527680

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

https://m.weibo.cn/6111786953/4271922827620095

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

Does anyone know how the PLAN designated its ships? In the USN we have the typical CVN-78 or whatever, but is there something comparable to the PLAN?

AFAIK the often mentioned designation CV-16 is surely not official and most likely only a spotter-created one?

Deino


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lcloo

Deino said:


> Does anyone know how the PLAN designated its ships? In the USN we have the typical CVN-78 or whatever, but is there something comparable to the PLAN?
> 
> AFAIK the often mentioned designation CV-16 is surely not official and most likely only a spotter-created one?
> 
> Deino


As far as I know the only official designation that I have come across is PLANS = PLA Navy Ships. There is no abbreviation prefix for different class of ships. Some time we see wordings like DDG and FFG on banners, but the usage is not consistent, and could be unofficial.

Traditionally, from the late Qing dynasty, through Republic of China and People's Republic of China, normally a ship would be called by its class and name, example, Light Cruiser Chungking/ 重庆号輕型巡洋舰 (ROC Navy), Destroyer Shenzhen/深圳号驱逐舰 (PRC Navy).

This photo was taken onboard type 052D destroyer PLANS Changsha

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

Perfect ... thanks a lot.

And so what would be the designation for the Liaoning?

PLANS = PLA Navy Ship 16 - Aircraft Carrier Liaoning.


----------



## lcloo

Deino said:


> Perfect ... thanks a lot.
> 
> And so what would be the designation for the Liaoning?
> 
> PLANS = PLA Navy Ship 16 - Aircraft Carrier Liaoning.



In Chinese, Liaoning is normally called just "ship No. 16" or aircraft carrier Liaoning. Calling "PLA Navy Ship 16 - Aircraft Carrier Liaoning" could be technically correct but it is too lenghty, and rarely used in Chinese media, including press release from China Ministry of Defence and PLAN. 

I would just stick to "Aircraft Carrier Liaoning".

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

> Fighterman_久...
> 上传于 今天 13:19 来自 iPhone X
> 辽宁的航空舰桥全拆掉了……完全往002改啊


Fighterman_久...
Uploaded today 13:19 From iPhone X
The aviation bridges on Liaoning have all been removed... completely changed to 002.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

Indeed ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

September 4, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

September 3, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

New paint.












​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

So many renovations on Liaoning, not even a mid-life rejuvenation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

JSCh said:


> New paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

A bit modified ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

From weibo, claimed to be taken today. Now you see it, now you don't.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

JSCh said:


> From weibo, claimed to be taken today. Now you see it, now you don't.




So it was a fake only???


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> So it was a fake only???


Why do you think it was a fake only?


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> Why do you think it was a fake only?




If the number was visible yesterday and today not, then there must be something wrong?


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> If the number was visible yesterday and today not, then there must be something wrong?


Are they contradictory?


----------



## JSCh

Deino said:


> So it was a fake only???


Judging from the online discussion by the photographer with others, the photographs before and after are real.

They are speculating on the reason why it is removed. Some say maybe the big brass don't like the resultant look, some say it is temporary placed as marker, and would be permanently painted on later.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

Now again !!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

Seems to be done already !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044482367279161345*People's Daily,China *‏Verified account @PDChina 59m59 minutes ago
Happy birthday! Today marks the 6th birthday for China's first aircraft carrier the Liaoning, which was commissioned into the People's Liberation Army Navy on September 25, 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

*Happy birthday to PLANS Liaoning.*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

An awesome video of CV16:
https://m.weibo.cn/2280198017/4288258932148432

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

September 30, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

October 1, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*帅爆！辽宁号航母舰载机起降动图曝光*
2018-10-10 09:26 





近日，央视公开了辽宁号航母和歼-15舰载机训练时候的视频，展示了中国海军航母操作能力已经逐渐提升，航母部队越来越专业。


























Handsome! Liaoning aircraft carrier carrier aircraft take-off and landing map exposure
2018-10-10 09:26


Recently, CCTV released a video of the training of the Liaoning aircraft carrier and the J-15 carrier aircraft, demonstrating that the operational capability of the Chinese naval aircraft carrier has gradually increased and the aircraft carrier forces have become more and more professional.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## alimobin memon

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 503526
> View attachment 503527
> View attachment 503528
> View attachment 503529
> View attachment 503530
> View attachment 503532


Two aircraft carriers in production ?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

September 22, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Terra Cotta Warriors

alimobin memon said:


> Two aircraft carriers in production ?


One in maintenance ,another in sea trials phase.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aziqbal

Double them up!

Next time would like to see them sail together

Dual carrier photo opps

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GiantPanda

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 522242



Christmas lights!


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1066806838266613765

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

热武器时代的...


上传于 12分钟前
来自 iPhone客户端
开始划线了！！







Start painting lines!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*An "aircraft carrier" in snow drawn by students in NE China*
New China TV
Published on Dec 27, 2018

A drawing of aircraft carrier modelling on China's first carrier--the Liaoning-- is made in Harbin, northeast China.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 531048



Just some movement in the yard or ready for a cruise??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

And as a keen observer in the SDF noticed, there is "too much load on deck - seems to be movement in the yard (I am also missing smoke of main engines)"


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## AMG_12

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 531564


Beautifully captured!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## LKJ86

http://www.dser.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=1104466&extra=page=1&mobile=2

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Aircraft carrier Liaoning in likely sea trial after maintenance, modification*
By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2019/1/21 13:43:00



This undated photo shows China's first aircraft carrier, the _Liaoning_, sailing on the sea. (Xinhua/Zha Chunming)

China's first aircraft carrier _Liaoning_ might be embarking on a new sea trial on Monday after more than half a year's maintenance and modification. Military experts say the warship will come back not only replenished but also strengthened.

The aircraft carrier _Liaoning_ (Hull 16) seems to have set out from the Dalian Shipyard in Northeast China's Liaoning Province with the assistance of tug boats on Monday morning, according to photos posted on Sina Weibo on Monday.

The vessel's alleged movement coincides with a notice of a military exercise released by the Maritime Safety Administration of China on Thursday. The exercise is scheduled from Monday to January 28 in North Huanghai Sea near Dalian, and other ships are prohibited from entering a designated area.

The notice did not mention which ships might be involved in the exercise.

Wang Yunfei, a naval expert and retired People's Liberation Army (PLA) Navy officer, told the Global Times on Monday that the _Liaoning_ could be on a sea trial to test all the upgrades that have been made after more than half a year's maintenance and modification.

"After this sea trial, there will be a final acceptance check. Normally, the carrier will be handed over for operation again in two months," Wang said. The warship is expected to participate in a possible naval parade in celebration for the 70th anniversary of the PLA Navy's founding in April.

The _Liaoning_ began its maintenance in the Dalian Shipyard in July 2018 after some six years of service in the PLA Navy, Beijing-based newspaper Science and Technology Daily reported.

Intense operations and the sea environment will inevitably result in degradation and corrosion of the ship, and Wang said it is necessary for an aircraft carrier to undergo regular maintenance after several years of operation, including replacing parts and components with new ones in order to ensure the vessel functions properly.

In addition to maintaining the _Liaoning_'s capability, photos show modifications were made to the ship's superstructure. 

China has developed new and advanced technologies since the _Liaoning_ went in service, which have already been installed on the Type 001A, China's second carrier, Wang said, noting that using these technologies, especially those involving the air traffic control systems and command management system, will enhance the _Liaoning_'s combat capability.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

双航母时代。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Beast said:


> 双航母时代。


开胃小食而已，大餐还在后头

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

LKJ86 said:


> 开胃小食而已，大餐还在后头


五福临门。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


> 开胃小食而已，大餐还在后头


I am much awaiting the main courses. Won't get too full my stomach for all the snacks, however delicious they look like

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bahadur999

Do the aircraft on the carriers belong to a special detachment of PLANAF or are there just PLANAF regiments that switch roles in "tours" once in a while?


----------



## LKJ86

Come back.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

February 24, 2019


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> February 24, 2019
> View attachment 541413




So the marked exercise area is for the Liaoning's second cruise after refit and not the Type 002?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 541437
> View attachment 541438
> View attachment 541439
> View attachment 541440
> View attachment 541441


Video:https://m.weibo.cn/1895431523/4343259838749019

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## aziqbal

what does the red banner say?


----------



## Deino

aziqbal said:


> what does the red banner say?




I think some sort of good bye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Deino said:


> I think some sort of good bye


Yes it is. And that probably means Liaoning's refit and sea trial is completed. If all goes well, she should be sailing to her home port soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Liaoning ends maintenance, leaves shipyard*
By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2019/2/24 21:38:40

*Nation’s second aircraft carrier expected to soon begin new sea trial: report*


China's first aircraft carrier _Liaoning_ (left) and the country's first domestically made aircraft carrier are docked together at a shipyard in Dalian, Northeast China's Liaoning Province on Tuesday. Tug boats escorted the _Liaoning_ into the shipyard on Tuesday. Photo: IC

China's first aircraft carrier _Liaoning_ appears to have left the maintenance bay of the Dalian Shipyard on Sunday, as the country's second carrier, the Type 001A, is also expected to soon begin a new sea trial, reports said.

Accompanied by a fireworks display, the _Liaoning_ left the shipyard in Northeast China's Liaoning Province with the help of tug boats Sunday morning, according to a report from Hong Kong-based Wen Wei Po and photos and video posted on Sina Weibo on Sunday.

The_ Liaoning_ reportedly conducted a sea trial in January after more than half a year's maintenance and modification in the shipyard.

If the maintenance work is done, the ship could be on its way back to its home base in Qingdao, East China's Shandong Province and return to normal service in the People's Liberation Army (PLA). Otherwise, the voyage might be yet another sea trial to check the results of the maintenance, military observers said.

"Farewell to the _Liaoning_ and wish it all the best on its new journey," read a banner in the shipyard, indicating that the _Liaoning_ could be resuming PLA service and will not return to the Dalian Shipyard anytime soon, according to the Wen Wei Po report.

No official information has been given as of press time on the Sunday voyage of the _Liaoning_.

Meanwhile, the Type 001A, China's second aircraft carrier being tested at the same facility, might follow the_ Liaoning_.

The domestically made warship started its engine and cleaned its deck on Saturday afternoon and Sunday morning, indicating it will soon set out for its fifth sea trial, Wen Wei Po reported in two separate reports on Saturday and Sunday.

Coincidentally, a military exercise is scheduled from Sunday to March 5 in the northern Huanghai Sea near Dalian, and other ships are prohibited from entering a designated area, according to a notice the Maritime Safety Administration of China released on Friday. 

This usually happens when an aircraft carrier conducts a sea trial.

The notice did not mention which ships might be involved in the exercise. It is currently unknown if the exercise area is designated for the _Liaoning_, the Type 001A, or both.

Many Chinese military observers hope to see both carriers at a naval parade to celebrate the 70th anniversary of the establishment of the PLA Navy.

Wei Dongxu, a Beijing-based military analyst, told the Global Times that it is possible for the two aircraft carriers to conduct easy formation and communication training if they conduct an exercise together in the same area.

If the parade will be held, the Liaoning will surely participate, Wei predicted, noting that the Type 001A's participation still depends on the vessel's test results and whether it can join the PLA Navy before the parade.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 544087


_“The flight deck of the aircraft carrier Liaoning was modified. The aircraft carrier Liaoning before renovation (the top picture), satellite photographs of the aircraft carrier Liaoning after the six-month maintenance and modification (middle) and the aircraft carrier 002. The painting of the flight deck of aircraft carrier Liaoning also changed.”_

From OedoSoldier's tweet today:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102321262192402433

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## zectech

Could they design a launch vehicle the size of an aircraft to launch anti-ship BM and load up 50 of them on a carrier, make them missile carriers. Extend the life of the unwanted carriers and extend the range of the BM to the deep sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 547723
> View attachment 547724
> View attachment 547725
> View attachment 547726
> View attachment 547727
> View attachment 547728


WOW ! ! WHAT FABULOUS SHOTS 

Very charming! Thank you @LKJ86 for sharing them here.


----------



## LKJ86

April 3, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh

*Role of aircraft carrier Liaoning shifts from training to combat: executive officer*
By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2019/4/24 22:03:40



A flotilla including China's aircraft carrier Liaoning (Bottom) embark on a new training mission upon arrival at an unidentified sea area, July 13, 2017. Chinese aircraft carrier formation conducted coordination training on Thursday. Photo: Xinhua

Originally designated a training and test ship, China's first aircraft carrier the Liaoning is starting to play a combat role following recent modifications and intensive training exercises, the vessel's executive officer revealed amid the celebrations of the People's Liberation Army (PLA) Navy's 70th anniversary.

A Wednesday report by China Central Television (CCTV) revealed details on the modifications, which happened during scheduled regular maintenance from August 2018.

The aircraft carrier has been equipped with upgraded arresting cables made of new materials. This will provide a larger buffer capacity when aircraft lands and also extends the cables' life, CCTV reported.

There is a new arresting net stand, which raises a safety net across the flight deck helping halt a landing aircraft in case of emergency.

The superstructure received a boost to its anti-jamming capability, and the flight control tower was enlarged so the crew members have more space and a better view.

The propulsion system and power system also had several optimizations and improvements and they are now more stable and efficient, according to the report.

Other places, including the flight deck and pipeline system, also saw improvements.

Lu Qiangqiang, an executive officer of the Liaoning, told CCTV that the modifications were made thanks to the experiences they had gathered during previous training exercises and trials.

"These changes will definitely help us make the best of the ship, improve our training protocols and boost our combat capability even further," Lu said.

"The Liaoning is shifting from a training and test ship to a combat ship. I believe this process is going faster and faster, and we will achieve our goal very soon," Lu said.

The experiences gained from the Liaoning carrier will also be used on China's new aircraft carriers, an anonymous military expert told the Global Times on Wednesday.

China's second aircraft carrier is expected to be commissioned soon, and the expert said that although the new carrier looks similar to the Liaoning, it is likely to have been further modified, making it a stronger warship.

"Through the development of the Liaoning carrier, we learned some technical patterns in building large and super-large vessels," CCTV quoted Yin Zhuo, a senior researcher at the PLA Naval Equipment Research Center, as saying.

The commissioning of the Liaoning was a comprehensive boost to the development of the PLA Navy, and its benefit will become very clear in a decade or two, Yin said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kungfugymnast

Will Liaoning be refitted with EMALS after PLAN perfected the launch rail? Rumor stating type003 onwards will be fitted with EMALS, does this mean Type002 and Liaoning will get EMALS after type004 entering active service? The fighters from Type 001 & 002 can be shifted to Type 003 & 004. New fighters will be delivered after upgrade completion.


----------



## samsara

A documentary movie by CCTV Chinese language for the international audience, the newly designated documentary program for select subjects: “National Memory”. 

《国家记忆》人民海军逐梦70载：重温首艘航母“辽宁舰”的前世今生！20190424 | CCTV中文国际





_PLA Navy 70th Anniversary — Relive the Past and Present of the China's First Aircraft Carrier Liaoning 20190424 | CCTV-4_

_A 26-minute segment, unfortunately it has no English subtitles. _

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

kungfugymnast said:


> Will Liaoning be refitted with EMALS after PLAN perfected the launch rail? Rumor stating type003 onwards will be fitted with EMALS, does this mean Type002 and Liaoning will get EMALS after type004 entering active service? The fighters from Type 001 & 002 can be shifted to Type 003 & 004. New fighters will be delivered after upgrade completion.


Possible. With the slanted flat position best for EMAL mod so catapult training and ops can be relevant of Type001 and 002 while bow will remain non catapult ski jump.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kungfugymnast

Beast said:


> Possible. With the slanted flat position best for EMAL mod so catapult training and ops can be relevant of Type001 and 002 while bow will remain non catapult ski jump.



Good, thanks for the reply. In future, all PLAN carriers would launch fighters through EMALS carrying mixture of conventional and stealth fighters


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

May 22, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese carrier passes between Okinawa islands | NHK WORLD-JAPAN News*
18 min ago




Japanese defense officials say a Chinese aircraft carrier, the Liaoning, navigated between two islands that are part of Okinawa Prefecture on Tuesday morning.

The carrier reportedly passed between Okinawa's main island and Miyako Island as it made its way from the East China Sea to the Pacific. It did not enter Japanese waters.

The last time a Chinese carrier was confirmed to have taken this route was in December 2016.

The Japanese Defense Ministry is keeping an eye on the ship and analyzing its mission.


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138351442597519363

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Char

Deino said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138351442597519363
> View attachment 564630

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese aircraft carriers' frequent passage through Miyako Strait to become standard practice: Party paper*
By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2019/6/12 17:14:49



A naval formation consisting of aircraft carrier _Liaoning_ has conducted take-off and landing drills in the South China Sea on January 1, 2017. The formation, which is on a "cross-sea area" training exercise, involved J-15 fighter jets, as well as several ship-borne helicopters. Photo: Navy.81.cn

China's aircraft carriers will more frequently cross through sea lanes, including the Miyako Strait, for deployment in the west Pacific and Indian oceans which will become standard practice, according to an article published by the social media account run by a Party newspaper.

The main missions of Chinese aircraft carriers will be sea routes protection, conducting naval diplomacy, serving as a regional deterrent and humanitarian relief as well as disaster rescue, according to the Tuesday article by Xiakedao, the official WeChat account operated by the overseas edition of People's Daily. 

The article came after Japan's public broadcaster NHK reported that a Chinese naval fleet led by the _Liaoning_ aircraft carrier crossed through the Miyako Strait and entered the Pacific Ocean from the East China Sea on Tuesday.

This marks the second time a Chinese aircraft carrier had passed the waters since December 2016, crossing the first island chain, Chinese news website thepaper.cn reported, noting that the _Liaoning_ had just returned from its months-long regular maintenance and modification in April.

Japan reportedly dispatched surveillance vessels, but Xiakedao said that Japan's overreaction was unnecessary as China's aircraft carriers will routinely pass the Miyako Strait.

Neighboring countries sometimes see Chinese aircraft carriers as threats, but China does not need to use them to solve maritime dispute, because even if China were forced to solve the Taiwan question or maritime questions with Japan and some Southeast Asian countries by force, China's warplanes, missiles and destroyers would be sufficient, according to Xiakedao.

"Aircraft carriers are high sea combat platforms, and it is impossible to have them stay near China all day," Xiakedao wrote.

With more and more Chinese working overseas and more and more joint projects underway with other countries, aircraft carriers away from home will be powerful guardians to protect China's overseas interests from regional instabilities, terrorists, and disasters, a military expert who asked not to be named told the Global Times on Wednesday.

The development of aircraft carriers will be the foundation for China to be a major country and shoulder international responsibilities, Xiakedao said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

JSCh said:


> *Chinese aircraft carriers' frequent passage through Miyako Strait to become standard practice: Party paper*
> By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2019/6/12 17:14:49
> 
> 
> 
> A naval formation consisting of aircraft carrier _Liaoning_ has conducted take-off and landing drills in the South China Sea on January 1, 2017. The formation, which is on a "cross-sea area" training exercise, involved J-15 fighter jets, as well as several ship-borne helicopters. Photo: Navy.81.cn
> 
> China's aircraft carriers will more frequently cross through sea lanes, including the Miyako Strait, for deployment in the west Pacific and Indian oceans which will become standard practice, according to an article published by the social media account run by a Party newspaper.
> 
> The main missions of Chinese aircraft carriers will be sea routes protection, conducting naval diplomacy, serving as a regional deterrent and humanitarian relief as well as disaster rescue, according to the Tuesday article by Xiakedao, the official WeChat account operated by the overseas edition of People's Daily.
> 
> The article came after Japan's public broadcaster NHK reported that a Chinese naval fleet led by the _Liaoning_ aircraft carrier crossed through the Miyako Strait and entered the Pacific Ocean from the East China Sea on Tuesday.
> 
> This marks the second time a Chinese aircraft carrier had passed the waters since December 2016, crossing the first island chain, Chinese news website thepaper.cn reported, noting that the _Liaoning_ had just returned from its months-long regular maintenance and modification in April.
> 
> Japan reportedly dispatched surveillance vessels, but Xiakedao said that Japan's overreaction was unnecessary as China's aircraft carriers will routinely pass the Miyako Strait.
> 
> Neighboring countries sometimes see Chinese aircraft carriers as threats, but China does not need to use them to solve maritime dispute, because even if China were forced to solve the Taiwan question or maritime questions with Japan and some Southeast Asian countries by force, China's warplanes, missiles and destroyers would be sufficient, according to Xiakedao.
> 
> "Aircraft carriers are high sea combat platforms, and it is impossible to have them stay near China all day," Xiakedao wrote.
> 
> With more and more Chinese working overseas and more and more joint projects underway with other countries, aircraft carriers away from home will be powerful guardians to protect China's overseas interests from regional instabilities, terrorists, and disasters, a military expert who asked not to be named told the Global Times on Wednesday.
> 
> The development of aircraft carriers will be the foundation for China to be a major country and shoulder international responsibilities, Xiakedao said.


I wish one day China will just say it in a very plain language, for this case and every other similar case! 

*What's good for the goose is good for the gander!*

*What's good for the United States is good for China!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Liaoning battle group’s current cruise brought the carrier close to Guam*

Media reports from Taiwan says China’s aircraft carrier Liaoning approach Guam during its current cruise and may head to the Spratly Islands.




Baycrest [CC BY-SA 2.5], via Wikimedia Commons​The carrier was last seen sailing via the Miyako Strait between the island of Miyako and Okinawa’s main island into the Pacific Ocean. It has since then move south.

For more information, hit the Source below
Source​
Alert 5 » Liaoning battle group’s current cruise brought the carrier close to Guam - Military Aviation News

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1141642435895930881

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

> 浙中指挥长
> 6月22日 22:05 来自 iPhone客户端
> 重磅！已经到了，补给了，奶妈在远处没靠，鸡鸡也带了！ #指挥长看航母#


Report from weibo, Liaoning docked in Sanya, Hainan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese aircraft carrier passes through Taiwan Strait*
2019/06/25 15:38:12





*CNA file photo*​
Taipei, June. 25 (CNA) Taiwan's military said Tuesday it closely monitored the Chinese aircraft carrier Liaoning (遼寧號), as it passed through the Taiwan Strait earlier in the day.

Having completed its mission in the South China Sea, the aircraft carrier, accompanied by a number of other combat ships, sailed north through the Taiwan Strait before returning to its home port of Qingdao in Shandong province, according to the defense ministry.

The Liaoning is China's first aircraft carrier and is named after one of its northeastern provinces. The 300-meter-long vessel was refurbished and upgraded from an unfinished Soviet carrier and commissioned in 2012.

The Liaoning was observed passing through the Miyako Strait in the East China Sea earlier this month on its way to the Pacific Ocean, where the People's Liberation Army Navy conducted training operations, according to Japan's defense ministry.

The last time the Liaoning is confirmed to have taken this route was in December 2016. 

(By Joseph Yeh)


Chinese aircraft carrier passes through Taiwan Strait | Politics | FOCUS TAIWAN

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aziqbal

This is a long deployment any idea how many days it’s been?


----------



## MReynolds

aziqbal said:


> This is a long deployment any idea how many days it’s been?


Long? It was only 11 days from Miyako Strait to Sanya.


----------



## lcloo

Photo most likely from Late June this year. Sanya, Hainan island.
Credit to 蓝鲨小队/ CJDBY.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

August 6, 2019







http://www.haohanfw.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=141673&extra=page=1&mobile=2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

From weibo, said to be back to port on 16 Aug.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 575335




Are they repainting partially the deck?


----------



## lcloo

Liaoning in South China Sea a few months ago, video taken by Vietnamese fishermen.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165867986860687360

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## monitor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165867986860687360In this clip, China's aircraft carrier Liaoning was seen sailing in the South China Sea in June, probably heading north to Sanya after passing through Sibutu Strait. Credit: Vietnamese fisherman.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

Via @JC边条翼 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fsjal

Does the PLA Navy have a set standard carrier-battle-group system in place for CV-16 Liaoning? It seems that the carrier is either on its own or has at least a couple of escort warships.


----------



## lcloo

Fsjal said:


> Does the PLA Navy have a set standard carrier-battle-group system in place for CV-16 Liaoning? It seems that the carrier is either on its own or has at least a couple of escort warships.


I believe there are escorts on all voyages made by Liaoning. Some photos that showed Liaoning sailing alone because the camera angles were not wide enough to capture the escorts which could be many miles away. It is not unusual for an escort sailing 10km in front of the aircraft carrier, or at the flanks and behind.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fsjal

lcloo said:


> I believe there are escorts on all voyages made by Liaoning. Some photos that showed Liaoning sailing alone because the camera angles were not wide enough to capture the escorts which could be many miles away. It is not unusual for an escort sailing 10km in front of the aircraft carrier, or at the flanks and behind.



I assumed that Liaoning would sometimes be underway alone especially if it's already within Chinese coastal zones since it's classed as a training ship and doesn't seem to be assigned to a flag-ship status.

No doubt carrier escorts are always dispersed, but with pictures of foreign carriers they're mostly taken from a bird's eye view from a helicopter thus displaying all the escorts, while it does seem that many pictures of Liaoning are taken from onboard a ship thus displaying the carrier only.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @镜海之滨 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1206256458725240833

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

By 张雷

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 597468
> View attachment 597469
> View attachment 597470
> View attachment 597471
> View attachment 597472
> View attachment 597473
> View attachment 597474
> 
> By 张雷



Simply beautiful.

Finally, I've seen fighter aircraft on this aircraft carrier.


----------



## LKJ86

Via Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

By 齐晓东

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

By 齐晓东

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

(Image by Keith Tsuji/Getty Images)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南海研究论坛 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

April 10, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Daniel808

LKJ86 said:


> April 10, 2020
> View attachment 622821
> View attachment 622822




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248895072898179074

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249001933009866754
The only Fully Operational Carrier Battle Group on Pacific Ocean at this moment

@striver44 @Nike

*CVBG-16 PLANS Liaoning
























*
Already posted before, but simply beautiful



LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 619828
> 
> Via @南海研究论坛 from Weibo



How about CVBG-17 PLANS Shandong

Still in Dalian Port, or already moving to Western Pacific too?

*CVBG-17 PLANS Shandong












*
Hope we can see this 2 Combat Ready Carrier Battle Group training together in Western pacific or South China sea

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Beast

striver44 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248876287256494080


How is this related to CV-16? Some moderator delete my post but not this? You called it moderating??

@Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

*Guys, take this as a warning: No more off topic and political BS*



Beast said:


> How is this related to CV-16? Some moderator delete my post but not this? You called it moderating??
> 
> @Deino



I simply missed those two

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252551165616640000

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @万全 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:

5


----------



## LKJ86

Via 人民画报

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aasimkhan

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 633713
> View attachment 633714
> View attachment 633715
> View attachment 633716
> View attachment 633717
> View attachment 633718
> 
> Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin


wow, these Chinese mean some serious business


----------



## LKJ86

Aasimkhan said:


> wow, these Chinese mean some serious business


...


----------



## Beast

I think Cv-16 is sailing Into deep pacific ocean. Maybe beyond western pacific.


----------



## Aasimkhan

Beast said:


> I think Cv-16 is sailing Into deep pacific ocean. Maybe beyond western pacific.


You mean near US West coast? wow thats daring


----------



## PeacefulWar

Aasimkhan said:


> You mean near US West coast? wow thats daring


....nope
Pacific ocean is biiíiiiiiiiiiiiiig.


----------



## LKJ86

By 小米

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

Via @卫星图像发烧员 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

Via @印度总理 from lt.cjdby.net

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Figaro

Aasimkhan said:


> You mean near US West coast? wow thats daring


Honestly this is not too far off ... I think by the 2030s, Chinese ships could be frequenting Hawaii and might even show off by venturing to the West Coast.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @铁幕君SSS from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @卫星图像发烧员 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @卫星图像发烧员 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

Why do you know it is the Liaoning? Or could it be the Shandong?

OK: PS correction


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301440247377457152


----------



## Figaro

Aasimkhan said:


> You mean near US West coast? wow thats daring


You do know sailing a CBG to the US west coast would be a round trip of almost 30k kilometers roundtrip?


----------



## Team Blue

Figaro said:


> Honestly this is not too far off ... I think by the 2030s, Chinese ships could be frequenting Hawaii and might even show off by venturing to the West Coast.


They've pulled in to Hawaii a few times already.

I wouldn't be surprised if they eventually start patrolling near the U.S. similar to Russia in retaliation for all our SCS trips.


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Figaro

Where is the furthest the 001 CBG has set out too?


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西葛西造舰军事CG from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空知识 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dbc

Team Blue said:


> They've pulled in to Hawaii a few times already.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if they eventually start patrolling near the U.S. similar to Russia in retaliation for all our SCS trips.



It is diesel powered ship, PLAN will need to refuel, restock and provision replenishments and will not be able to sustain its presence to anything more than a nuisance value. USN carriers are nuclear powered, has a desalination plant, huge storage capacity for diesel and aviation fuel plus lot of allies to help, rearm, rotate personnel and replenish. A USN carrier fleet can maintain presence for months at a stretch anywhere in the world.


----------



## Figaro

dbc said:


> It is diesel powered ship, PLAN will need to refuel, restock and provision replenishments and will not be able to sustain its presence to anything more than a nuisance value. USN carriers are nuclear powered, has a desalination plant, huge storage capacity for diesel and aviation fuel plus lot of allies to help, rearm, rotate personnel and replenish. A USN carrier fleet can maintain presence for months at a stretch anywhere in the world.


Hence the reason for a nuclear powered aircraft carrier for the Chinese. Ultimately, conventional just cannot compare in power projection as that of nuclear, especially for the supercarriers they are constructing. Even if the current 003 carrier remains conventionally powered (which would be quite dissapointing), the next carrier will be nuclear powered.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

dbc said:


> It is diesel powered ship, PLAN will need to refuel, restock and provision replenishments and will not be able to sustain its presence to anything more than a nuisance value. USN carriers are nuclear powered, has a desalination plant, huge storage capacity for diesel and aviation fuel plus lot of allies to help, rearm, rotate personnel and replenish. A USN carrier fleet can maintain presence for months at a stretch anywhere in the world.


A lame argument.


----------



## Deino

*@kungfugymnast ... you are again off topic! Why again and again this fuss?*

*This is the Liaoning thread and any eventual AESA fit or refit + the question on more or not more J-15s could be discussed in the J-15 thread*


----------



## kungfugymnast

Deino said:


> *@kungfugymnast ... you are again off topic! Why again and again this fuss?
> 
> This is the Liaoning thread and any eventual AESA fit or refit + the question on more or not more J-15s could be discussed in the J-15 thread*



Since when did I post J-15 reply here? Figaro & I were replying on J-15 thread. I can see my post over there but not here. I only know my last post here was what PLAN will do with Liaoning when EMALS carriers entered full production and service which was banned by you for saying Liaoning will serve as STOVL carriers


----------



## Deino

kungfugymnast said:


> Since when did I post J-15 reply here? Figaro & I were replying on J-15 thread. I can see my post over there but not here. I only know my last post here was what PLAN will do with Liaoning when EMALS carriers entered full production and service which was banned by you for saying Liaoning will serve as STOVL carriers




Are you so ignorant that you don't even know what you post in any thread!?  
















These are your final three posts and now tell me - or better NOT - how they are NOT related to the J-15?


----------



## kungfugymnast

Deino said:


> Are you so ignorant that you don't even know what you post in any thread!?
> 
> View attachment 676034
> 
> View attachment 676036
> 
> View attachment 676035
> 
> 
> 
> These are your final three posts and now tell me - or better NOT - how they are NOT related to the J-15?



Wasn't this replied on J-15 thread when Figaro & few more were debating on the radar fitted on J-15A? Figaro said it was PESA, another said not PESA and I said it was pulse doppler, then Figaro replied and asked whether it could upgrade to AESA.


----------



## Deino

kungfugymnast said:


> Wasn't this replied on J-15 thread when Figaro & few more were debating on the radar fitted on J-15A? Figaro said it was PESA, another said not PESA and I said it was pulse doppler, then Figaro replied and asked whether it could upgrade to AESA.




No, these are exactly the last three post from you I deleted here in this thread ... so come on!


----------



## kungfugymnast

Deino said:


> No, these are exactly the last three post from you I deleted here in this thread ... so come on!



Then you should ask him why did he reply here instead of over J-15 thread. As for the recent bird strike case that caused a pilot to eject after the aircraft engine failed to strike, where would you suggest to post since there's no information on the fighter involved? Taiwan defence article posted photo of J-20 but then said it was SU-35


----------



## Deino

kungfugymnast said:


> Then you should ask him why did he reply here instead of over J-15 thread. As for the recent bird strike case that caused a pilot to eject after the aircraft engine failed to strike, where would you suggest to post since there's no information on the fighter involved? Taiwan defence article posted photo of J-20 but then said it was SU-35




In the regular PLAAF thread or in the dedicated thread, which I will rename soon, since it was indeed no downing.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @手绘狼群 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @海军新闻 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

dbc said:


> It is diesel powered ship, PLAN will need to refuel, restock and provision replenishments and will not be able to sustain its presence to anything more than a nuisance value. USN carriers are nuclear powered, has a desalination plant, huge storage capacity for diesel and aviation fuel plus lot of allies to help, rearm, rotate personnel and replenish. A USN carrier fleet can maintain presence for months at a stretch anywhere in the world.


Nuclear power is not that critical for aircraft carrier. Becos they are 5000 men onboard to feed and limited bombs and ammo which after a few dozen of high intensity mission need to restock. Even the mighty nuclear carrier need to do a replenishment after 30days. Or even 2 weeks if your warplane throw up all the bombs and missile 

Nuclear power is more important for SSBN. Becos they need to remain underwater for long periods 3months and has very little crew of 100 to 200 mens. They can even stay underwater 6 months before replenish for food.


----------



## dbc

Beast said:


> Nuclear power is not that critical for aircraft carrier. Becos they are 5000 men onboard to feed and limited bombs and ammo which after a few dozen of high intensity mission need to restock. Even the mighty nuclear carrier need to do a replenishment after 30days. Or even 2 weeks if your warplane throw up all the bombs and missile
> 
> Nuclear power is more important for SSBN. Becos they need to remain underwater for long periods 3months and has very little crew of 100 to 200 mens. They can even stay underwater 6 months before replenish for food.




..the record for the USN (2nd Fleet) USS Dwight D. Eisenhower (CVN-69) and her compliment of frigates, destroyers and subs is *7 months at sea without a single port call.*









Carrier Eisenhower Returns From Deployment After Spending Almost 7 Months at Sea - USNI News


After almost seven months at sea with no port calls, sailors from USS Dwight D. Eisenhower (CVN-69) returned to their homeport in Virginia on Sunday. Eisenhower and cruiser USS San Jacinto (CG-56) pulled into Naval Station Norfolk, Va. in Sunday morning. Cruiser USS Vella Gulf (CG-72)...




news.usni.org






CAPRICORN-88 said:


> A lame argument.



..and yet you chose to grace it with a response...must've struck a chord


----------



## Beast

dbc said:


> ..the record for the USN (2nd Fleet) USS Dwight D. Eisenhower (CVN-69) and her compliment of frigates, destroyers and subs is *7 months at sea without a single port call.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrier Eisenhower Returns From Deployment After Spending Almost 7 Months at Sea - USNI News
> 
> 
> After almost seven months at sea with no port calls, sailors from USS Dwight D. Eisenhower (CVN-69) returned to their homeport in Virginia on Sunday. Eisenhower and cruiser USS San Jacinto (CG-56) pulled into Naval Station Norfolk, Va. in Sunday morning. Cruiser USS Vella Gulf (CG-72)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.usni.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..and yet you chose to grace it with a response...must've struck a chord


Sure, how many replenishment ships accompany it for such feat? A US nuclear carrier with 5000 complacent can last the most 30day ration before need to replenish.


----------



## dbc

Beast said:


> Sure, how many replenishment ships accompany it for such feat? A US nuclear carrier with 5000 complacent can last the most 30day ration before need to replenish.



What part of no port calls don't you understand? It means non of the ships in the fleet went near land for seven months.
Besides a fully loaded C-130 can land and take off from the carrier if urgent resupply is ever needed.


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1330810349210062851

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

Liaoning CV-16 as the model of the carrier in the 2020 Harbin International Ice and Snow Sculpture Festival  changing time, how the military craft are now becoming the arts objects...


_Massive snow sculpture of an aircraft carrier made its debut in Harbin, NE China's Heilongjiang. 50 meters long and 10 meters wide, the snow aircraft carrier was produced by a team of 19 people in nearly 20 days._


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346154432749178881

Harbin International Ice Snow Sculpture Festival 2020 will open on 05 January and dates from Dec.24, 2019 to Feb.20, 2020. It's featured by opening ceremony, fireworks, ice lanterns, ice snow sculpture expo & competitions, skiing, sledding, wedding, winter swimming, fishing and more carnival activities for Christmas, New Year, Chinese Spring Festival holiday...





__





Travel Facts Harbin, Facts about Harbin China


Get Harbin facts and information: Harbin city profile, history, travel, industry, education, economy, religions, people, culture, arts, buildings, festivals, traditions and more.



www.icefestivalharbin.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

DS北风​4分钟前 来自 HUAWEI Mate 20 X​#海上长城# 自卫队统合幕僚监部消息，海军“辽宁”号航母编队出宫古海峡进入西太平洋！这是2021年海军航母编队首次远海训练！



*DS North Wind*
4 minutes ago from HUAWEI Mate 20 X

According to the news from the Self-Defense Forces Joint Staff Office, the Navy "Liaoning" aircraft carrier formation exited the Miyako Strait into the Western Pacific! This is the first open sea training of the navy aircraft carrier formation in 2021!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## Team Blue

131? They had a Luda in the escort? I thought that one wasn't operative anymore.


----------



## lcloo

Team Blue said:


> 131? They had a Luda in the escort? I thought that one wasn't operative anymore.


The current 131 is a type 052D.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Team Blue

lcloo said:


> The current 131 is a type 052D.


Ahhhhh that makes way more sense. Recycling the hull number hadn't occurred to me.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379056680382595075

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

From East Pendulum
The Chinese navy confirmed tonight that the aircraft carrier's aircraft group Liaoning is being sent into the waters around Taiwan for "a routine training campaign," and says such activities will be organized nominally and regularly.

Photo from CCTV footage on the 6 ships CV16 Liaoning group. The group comprised of CV16, type 055 destroyer #101, two type 052D destroyers, one type 054A frigate and one type 901 replenishment ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

_These trainings or are they patrols will a regular feature. 
Thanks to the provocation from USA, once again they have given China a legitimacy for it. 

Let hope US won't give China a legitimate reason to fly over Taiwan and regularly. 

Now Taiwanese Air Force and Navy have to scramble routinely.  _

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GumNaam

CAPRICORN-88 said:


> _These trainings or are they patrols will a regular feature.
> Thanks to the provocation from USA, once again they have given China a legitimacy for it.
> 
> Let hope US won't give China a legitimate reason to fly over Taiwan and regularly.
> 
> Now Taiwanese Air Force and Navy have to scramble routinely. _


China should utilize its 300km range MRLS since there is nothing in america's arsenal that can intercept such rockets so bombard taiwan daily but with little paper notes saying "suprise mutha-fkaaas" instead of explosive warheads. give taiwanese the shits every time a new salvo rolls in...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

GumNaam said:


> China should utilize its 300km range MRLS since there is nothing in america's arsenal that can intercept such rockets so bombard taiwan daily but with little paper notes saying "suprise mutha-fka" instead of explosive warheads. give taiwanese the shits every time a new salvo rolls in...


_Yes. You are absolutely right. 

This deadly weapon was displayed during China 70th Anniversary Parade also has a version that reach 500km. It puts the entire Taiwan within its firing range. 
No real need for SRBM. 
That is why I keep saying Taiwan acquisition of US PAC missiles is just a complete waste of money and a big conjob by Biden Administration. 

If folks can remember history and during the Sino-Viet war in 1979, PLA flattened Langson inch by inch using artilleries while Vietnam propagandists claimed that they put up with a great fight. How did they manage to do that was a great mystery? 
Although the city was entirely destroyed. No civilians were affected as PLA gave amble warning and enough time for them to evacuate before the firing occurred. 

For Tsai, she will come to an acceptance that reunification is fait accompli. 
Peaceful reunification can only be the way forward. 
The status quo is only temporal since China came to realization that USA can still exploit this unfinished civil war between the Chinese brothers. _

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1380884971557113856
PS: ... it is!






DVIDS - Images - 210404-N-YA628-2309 [Image 20 of 28] (dvidshub.net)


----------



## yusheng

yesterday， PLAN and USN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1380884971557113856
> PS: ... it is!
> 
> View attachment 732828
> 
> 
> DVIDS - Images - 210404-N-YA628-2309 [Image 20 of 28] (dvidshub.net)




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1380834416973512705

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yusheng

several days ago, the best opportunities for training

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

_What impressed me is that Chinese warships are all so well maintained._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Polestar 2

They need to start carry ordinance instead of just flying and take off.


----------



## Deino

yusheng said:


> View attachment 734179
> View attachment 734180
> 
> 
> several days ago, the best opportunities for training




Several days?? These are quit old and dated images since these J-15s all have the old 1xx-digit serial numbers.


----------



## yusheng

yes, maybe the pictures are old, yet the events are recently.
we are waiting for the photos of these training too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

yusheng said:


> View attachment 734179
> View attachment 734180
> 
> 
> several days ago, the best opportunities for training



These are really beautiful photos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng

from usan :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

I came from a coastal town where we have 3 small islands almost exactly 30km away from coast, and we used to take boat rides to that island. In a way we have learned to judge approximate distance while at sea, using horizon line as a guide.

From the fourth photo posted by Yusheng above, the destroyers and frigates are around 15 to 25km away from USN destroyer as they are at the end of the ocean horizon, while Liaoning is closer, at about 10 to 15 km away.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yusheng

By yesterday noon, Liaoning carrier battle group had passed through the international channel between Xisha Islands and the Zhongsha Islands, and continued to go down south. There are a large number of aircraft providing cover from Yongxing Island Airport in Xisha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Oh well ... my very special friend!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## onebyone

*Watch China's First Aircraft Carrier Recover a Fighter Jet*










Watch China's First Aircraft Carrier Recover a Fighter Jet


A U.S. Navy destroyer likely captured the rare clip while stalking Liaoning.




www.yahoo.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

Position of Liaoning as yesterday, sailing at full cruising speed North East of Philippines, going up North.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## obj 705A

While other warships such as the DDGs do spend alot of time in the SCS however they also do spend a significant amount of time operating thousands of kilometers away from China well outside SCS. so has the Liaoning or Shandong ever gotten out of the south China sea or the nearby seas in the east? I mean these carriers keep patroling the SCS and the Chinese cost as if it is a Corvette and not a CV, the entire point of an aircraft carrier is to provide an airforce where an airbase is not available, the skies of the SCS is almost completely covered by aircrafts from airbases in the mainland and in the SCS islands, and these aircrafts are superior to the ones taking off from the CV because they can carry their full weapon load.

If they have never left those nearby seas then that pretty much confirmes that (at least for now) the PLAN is using these ships purely as training ships, which would actually make sense as a strategy, the PLAN only began operating carriers in 2012, they may have done some vistits to other foreign carriers before 2012 but that can't be compared to the several years of experience needed, so not only do they need to train on how to operate the carrier itself as efficiently as possible but they also have to train on how to integrate the ship with other warships such as the type 055 and whatever SSN that is accompanying them, in other words this is training not just for the crews but for the navy as a whole. These carriers and their crews are perfectly capable right now of waging war against helpless enemies if they want to, however the main adversary of them is not some groups like AlQaeda, they need to come up and train on strategies to take on the number one navy in the world and I believe that is why they are spending all those years for training, hopefully by the time the type 003 is ready they will finally decide that is enough training, however there is still a chance that even when the type 003 is operational they would still train on it for 1 or 2 years because in many ways a CATOBAR is different from an STOBAR CV.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387382339395747843Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

PLA’s Liaoning aircraft carrier group reportedly crossed the Miyako Strait and sent an aircraft near the Diaoyu Islands, which, experts said, sends a warning to Japan amid its recent, repeated wrong statements on China’s Diaoyu Islands.




China's Liaoning aircraft carrier group crosses Miyako Strait, patrols Diaoyu Islands, 'warning to...​The Liaoning aircraft carrier task group of the Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) Navy reportedly crossed the Miyako Strait again on Monday and sent an aircraft near the Diaoyu Islands on...​globaltimes.cn​8:25 PM · Apr 28, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 7 and @空天砺剑 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 744211
> 
> Via CCTV 7 and @空天砺剑 from Weibo







Via www.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via 舰船知识

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

CNR国防时空​8-11 10:16​来自 iPhone客户端​关注​【又美又飒#辽宁舰放飞小组女舰员首次独立完成保障任务#



】近日，辽宁舰飞行甲板上铁甲列阵，蓄势待发。随着指挥员指令下达，战机平稳升空，“放飞成功！”这个完全由女舰员组成的直升机放飞、接收小组，首次成功完成独立保障任务。#为人民军队点赞# （北海舰队）​
*China National Radio National Defense Realm*
8-11 10:16
From the iPhone client

[Pretty and Cool !! The female crew member of the Liaoning release team independently completed support mission for the first time]

Recently, the armored array on the flight deck of the Liaoning ship is ready to go. Following the commander’s instructions, the aircraft took off steadily. "Successful release!" This helicopter release and reception team composed entirely of female crew members successfully completed the independent support mission for the first time. (North Sea Fleet)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432591483320901633

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kungfugymnast

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432591483320901633



All these training would be shifted to Type 003, 004, 005 carriers later on. Fate of Liaoning and Shandong would most likely switch to marine helicopters & future VSTOL carriers.


----------



## kungfugymnast

kungfugymnast said:


> All these training would be shifted to Type 003, 004, 005 carriers later on. Fate of Liaoning and Shandong would most likely switch to marine helicopters & future VSTOL carriers.



Russia & China joint venture in developing VSTOL fighter. This is either just rumour or made up news


----------



## Deino

kungfugymnast said:


> Russia & China joint venture in developing VSTOL fighter. This is either just rumour or made up news




BS, plain and simple

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daniel808

obj 705A said:


> While other warships such as the DDGs do spend alot of time in the SCS however they also do spend a significant amount of time operating thousands of kilometers away from China well outside SCS. so has the Liaoning or Shandong ever gotten out of the south China sea or the nearby seas in the east? I mean these carriers keep patroling the SCS and the Chinese cost as if it is a Corvette and not a CV, the entire point of an aircraft carrier is to provide an airforce where an airbase is not available, the skies of the SCS is almost completely covered by aircrafts from airbases in the mainland and in the SCS islands, and these aircrafts are superior to the ones taking off from the CV because they can carry their full weapon load.
> 
> If they have never left those nearby seas then that pretty much confirmes that (at least for now) the PLAN is using these ships purely as training ships, which would actually make sense as a strategy, the PLAN only began operating carriers in 2012, they may have done some vistits to other foreign carriers before 2012 but that can't be compared to the several years of experience needed, so not only do they need to train on how to operate the carrier itself as efficiently as possible but they also have to train on how to integrate the ship with other warships such as the type 055 and whatever SSN that is accompanying them, in other words this is training not just for the crews but for the navy as a whole. These carriers and their crews are perfectly capable right now of waging war against helpless enemies if they want to, however the main adversary of them is not some groups like AlQaeda, they need to come up and train on strategies to take on the number one navy in the world and I believe that is why they are spending all those years for training, hopefully by the time the type 003 is ready they will finally decide that is enough training, however there is still a chance that even when the type 003 is operational they would still train on it for 1 or 2 years because in many ways a CATOBAR is different from an STOBAR CV.




Aircraft Carrier in the peacetime is a Training & Diplomatic tools.
And China use both of that extensively with their Aircraft Carrier Fleet.

They did use their Aircraft Carrier Fleets to send the message for 'naughty country' with doing Combat Patrol across South China Sea & East China Sea while drill there.
And they indeed doing Combat Patrol as far as Western Pacific couple times, like in 2018, 2019 and so on. But that's it.

*China's Navy Carrier Battle Group (CBG) Patrolling Western Pacific Region*








http://www.ecns.cn/hd/2018-04-23/detail-ifytxtex4998548.shtml#


You want them to send their Carrier Battle Group to patrolling near Hawaii coast? For what?
They are still buying time at this moment, they know if something sh!t happens in 2025 would be much better for them than in 2021, Because they are in Rising state, unlike US who in Declining state. That's why they don't want to provoke unnecessary sh!t at this moment. Including bombing some random terrorists in Syria.
Syrian & Russian would be happy if China join them, but why need to provoke many radicals group and some Islamic countries. For now, most of China's overseas interests are safe from their attacks unlike western ones. Yes China have enemy like Taliban pakistan. But Pakistan is a capable ally of China, unlike Syria.


For indian ocean, they indeed have plan in near term to deploy their Carrier Battle Group (CBG) there. They already built a 1,120 feet long pier in their Djibouti Naval Base in 2019 to accomodate their Aircraft Carriers. They wouldn't built that pier if they don't have plan to going there





https://www.futuredirections.org.au...al-base-capable-of-docking-aircraft-carriers/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472097860368109570

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475079539189751809

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## johncliu88

Winter training/exercising event just stated in China. This battle group will make Japan nervous.


----------



## nang2

johncliu88 said:


> Winter training/exercising event just stated in China. This battle group will make Japan nervous.


I hope to see some footage that some jets take off from the AC and buzz Japanese/American warships.


----------



## MultaniGuy

Deino said:


> I think it is really strange - and maybe also my own fault - that we have several PLN-news threads, two dedicated 001A & 002 carrier topics but none for the Liaoning.
> 
> If I find time, I will clean and sort out the others a bit ... but I would recommend from now on all related to the CV-16 to post here.
> 
> So let's start with this beautiful image:
> 
> View attachment 364127


Wow quite impressive. I wish the best for our Chinese allies.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Love Love:
3


----------



## Daniel808

LKJ86 said:


>



*CVBG-16 PLANS Liaoning in Action  *


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Via @解放军报 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luosifen

Brief interviews with some of Liaoning's crew members.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kungfugymnast

Shandong aircraft carrier is now VTOL & drone carrier as per this website article:









China's PLAN Leaked -- A Fleet Of VTOL Drones Spotted On Chinese PLA Navy's Shandong Aircraft Carrier


In a first, Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAVs) have been spotted on the People’s Liberation Army Navy’s (PLAN) aircraft carrier, Shandong. According to reports in Chinese state media, Shangdong is currently at the Dalian Shipyard for maintenance and repairs. No Chinese Engines Please! Thailand...




eurasiantimes.com





Just like what I've posted earlier, PLAN won't be building anymore J-15A, not for Liaoning and never for Type 002 Shandong because it's just not practical. 

Liaoning class will be converted to STOVL/VSTOL/VTOL & drone carrier too after Type 004 being built & enter active service or could be earlier if the slower less aerodynamic better lift and low speed maneuverability J-15B/D being built in quantities fast enough.

When there's EMAL carrier and PLAN have the budget to build more, PLAN won't waste time, resource and take risk to train new pilots on taking off CTOL fighters from Ski ramp unless that's a STOVL fighter.


----------



## Deino

kungfugymnast said:


> Shandong aircraft carrier is now VTOL & drone carrier as per this website article:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China's PLAN Leaked -- A Fleet Of VTOL Drones Spotted On Chinese PLA Navy's Shandong Aircraft Carrier
> 
> 
> In a first, Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAVs) have been spotted on the People’s Liberation Army Navy’s (PLAN) aircraft carrier, Shandong. According to reports in Chinese state media, Shangdong is currently at the Dalian Shipyard for maintenance and repairs. No Chinese Engines Please! Thailand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eurasiantimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like what I've posted earlier, PLAN won't be building anymore J-15A, not for Liaoning and never for Type 002 Shandong because it's just not practical.
> 
> Liaoning class will be converted to STOVL/VSTOL/VTOL & drone carrier too after Type 004 being built & enter active service or could be earlier if the slower less aerodynamic better lift and low speed maneuverability J-15B/D being built in quantities fast enough.
> 
> When there's EMAL carrier and PLAN have the budget to build more, PLAN won't waste time, resource and take risk to train new pilots on taking off CTOL fighters from Ski ramp unless that's a STOVL fighter.




You are so much funny 😆 …. Claiming this since years and now after two additional batches with about 40+ J-15s being delivered and now production switching to the cat-capable J-15B, you claim you wer right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kungfugymnast

Deino said:


> You are so much funny 😆 …. Claiming this since years and now after two additional batches with about 40+ J-15s being delivered and now production switching to the cat-capable J-15B, you claim you wer right.



Do you see any J-15A being assigned to Type 002 Shandong class aircraft carrier so far? None, because as what the PLA Major General from Jiangsu province told me, he said China would not waste money building something that is not good when there's something better. Such as when there's Type 003 with EMALS, PLAN will forgo J-15A and concentrate building aircraft for Type 003 aircraft carrier and newer ships. The Type 002 and 001 will be re-assigned for other purpose such as serving as support carrier, drone carrier and in future, if China possessed VSTOL or STOVL fighters, the 2 older carriers with ski ramp would fit this role. China will focus on lighter drone VTOL before trying with STOVL fighters. Time will prove who's right and who's wrong.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## Beast

kungfugymnast said:


> Do you see any J-15A being assigned to Type 002 Shandong class aircraft carrier so far? None, because as what the PLA Major General from Jiangsu province told me, he said China would not waste money building something that is not good when there's something better. Such as when there's Type 003 with EMALS, PLAN will forgo J-15A and concentrate building aircraft for Type 003 aircraft carrier and newer ships. The Type 002 and 001 will be re-assigned for other purpose such as serving as support carrier, drone carrier and in future, if China possessed VSTOL or STOVL fighters, the 2 older carriers with ski ramp would fit this role. China will focus on lighter drone VTOL before trying with STOVL fighters. Time will prove who's right and who's wrong.


I don't think J-15A is no good. Even USN keeps the F-18. 

You don't need stealth for all your carrier ops. There will be time when range, payload are more of priority. That is where J-15A shines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

kungfugymnast said:


> *Do you see any J-15A being assigned to Type 002 Shandong class aircraft carrier so far? None,* because as what the PLA Major General from Jiangsu province told me, he said China would not waste money building something that is not good when there's something better. Such as when there's Type 003 with EMALS, PLAN will forgo J-15A and concentrate building aircraft for Type 003 aircraft carrier and newer ships. The Type 002 and 001 will be re-assigned for other purpose such as serving as support carrier, drone carrier and in future, if China possessed VSTOL or STOVL fighters, the 2 older carriers with ski ramp would fit this role. China will focus on lighter drone VTOL before trying with STOVL fighters.




You are correct ... and we are all wrong!  
The Shandong is sailing since months with not a single J-15 - in your term the J-15A - ... all what it carries are fakes, mock ups or whatever and YOU alone know that it will convert to be a "support carrier, drone carrier"!

So please tell us what are these?? ... and repeat once again, *Do you see any J-15A being assigned to Type 002 Shandong class aircraft carrier so far? None! *

From April 2022






From May 2022














kungfugymnast said:


> ... Time will prove who's right and who's wrong.



No, time won't prove, it is already told, who's right and wrong! Do you really think anyone here is believing your lies, your false claims and constant provocations as being the one and only "knowledgeable one" here? In fact you are no-one, nothing but a liar and braggart. Shame on you!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kungfugymnast

Deino said:


> You are correct ... and we are all wrong!
> The Shandong is sailing since months with not a single J-15 - in your term the J-15A - ... all what it carries are fakes, mock ups or whatever and YOU alone know that it will convert to be a "support carrier, drone carrier"!
> 
> So please tell us what are these?? ... and repeat once again, *Do you see any J-15A being assigned to Type 002 Shandong class aircraft carrier so far? None! *
> 
> From April 2022
> View attachment 852440
> 
> 
> From May 2022
> 
> View attachment 852438
> 
> 
> View attachment 852439
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, time won't prove, it is already told, who's right and wrong! Do you really think anyone here is believing your lies, your false claims and constant provocations as being the one and only "knowledgeable one" here? In fact you are no-one, nothing but a liar and braggart. Shame on you!


Just for sea trials and ensure all the equipment on Type 002 operational & working but not for long when Type 003 entering active service along with J-15B, J-35 fighters having the EMALS proven reliable. These J-15A on Shandong carriers aren't really new but from existing inventory by the way. After PLAN obtained more carriers with EMALS proven safe & reliable, these J-15A will be reassigned to land based with AESA & WS-10C after AL-31F lifespan ended. J-15A will serve as good shore defense interceptors and patrols due to its speed.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## Deino

kungfugymnast said:


> Just for sea trials and ensure all the equipment on Type 002 operational & working but not for long when Type 003 entering active service along with J-15B, J-35 fighters having the EMALS proven reliable. These J-15A on Shandong carriers aren't really new but from existing inventory by the way. After PLAN obtained more carriers with EMALS proven safe & reliable, these J-15A will be reassigned to land based with AESA & WS-10C after AL-31F lifespan ended. J-15A will serve as good shore defense interceptors and patrols due to its speed.




You are nothing but a liar!
Until 003 is ready many, many years will pass bye and until then the Shandong will carry an air wing of J-15s and that‘s just the reason why a base at Lingshui in the STC is established. 

As such, all you claims about major changes from J-15A to B, all your claims about NO J-15 on the Shandong, no J-15 in the STC, production end after two batches are LIES! 
Therefore plain and simple: SHUT UP or I‘ll ban you for each and every post that spreads a lie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kungfugymnast

Beast said:


> I don't think J-15A is no good. Even USN keeps the F-18.
> 
> You don't need stealth for all your carrier ops. There will be time when range, payload are more of priority. That is where J-15A shines.



F/A-18 is the most reliable & maintenance efficient fighter today. It's like Toyota of the sky, they would keep flying and flying able to delver weapons to destination and back. You have few aircraft manufactured in 1996 F/A-18C, F-16C, Su-27SK, Mig-29S all bought new at that time in your inventory. 10 years later in 2006, the Mig-29 can't fly anymore followed by Su-27 both requiring new engines. Another 10 years later in 2016 The F-16C & F/A-18C are still in working condition but the F/A-18C has better durability. This is why most countries love to buy US fighters. US flies the F/A-18E/F because they are good. 

PLAN will build only J-15B powered by WS-10B but not J-15A to serve on Type 003 & upcoming aircraft carriers as missiles platform for fleet defense and offensive operations.


----------



## White and Green with M/S

kungfugymnast said:


> F/A-18 is the most reliable & maintenance efficient fighter today. It's like Toyota of the sky, they would keep flying and flying able to delver weapons to destination and back. You have few aircraft manufactured in 1996 F/A-18C, F-16C, Su-27SK, Mig-29S all bought new at that time in your inventory. 10 years later in 2006, the Mig-29 can't fly anymore followed by Su-27 both requiring new engines. Another 10 years later in 2016 The F-16C & F/A-18C are still in working condition but the F/A-18C has better durability. This is why most countries love to buy US fighters. US flies the F/A-18E/F because they are good.
> 
> PLAN will build only J-15B powered by WS-10B but not J-15A to serve on Type 003 & upcoming aircraft carriers as missiles platform for fleet defense and offensive operations.


Stop your nonsense here you're not PLAN official



kungfugymnast said:


> F/A-18 is the most reliable & maintenance efficient fighter today. It's like Toyota of the sky, they would keep flying and flying able to delver weapons to destination and back. You have few aircraft manufactured in 1996 F/A-18C, F-16C, Su-27SK, Mig-29S all bought new at that time in your inventory. 10 years later in 2006, the Mig-29 can't fly anymore followed by Su-27 both requiring new engines. Another 10 years later in 2016 The F-16C & F/A-18C are still in working condition but the F/A-18C has better durability. This is why most countries love to buy US fighters. US flies the F/A-18E/F because they are good.
> 
> PLAN will build only J-15B powered by WS-10B but not J-15A to serve on Type 003 & upcoming aircraft carriers as missiles platform for fleet defense and offensive operations.


Stop your nonsense here you're not PLAN officials


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trevor Xue



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Trevor Xue said:


>


25 J-15 on deck and not to mention, there might be some more below deck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Beast said:


> 25 J-15 on deck and not to mention, there might be some more below deck.




25?? … I see only 24

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via 新华社

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.81.cn/tp/2022-10/10/content_10190866.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @牧星观海天 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------

